# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Δρομολόγηση >  Ενα AS ανα περιοχη

## alex-23

Γίνεται μια προσπάθεια στους κόμβους του Χαλανδρίου να βάλουμε ένα AS. 
Οι κομβόι που θα το βάλουμε για αρχή είναι ένας κύκλος. 
Αυτοί οι κομβόι είναι ο achille,nikoluris,jungle traveler,epsilon,corleone,alex23
Οι προαναφερθέντες κομβόι θα έχουν ένα AS. 
Αφού κλίνουμε κύκλο ακόμα και να πέσει ο ένας θα βγαίνουμε από την άλλη διαδρομή.
Είναι προϋπόθεση αυτά τα λινκ να είναι καλά και σταθερά.

Πιστεύω σύντομα να έχετε καλά νέα  ::

----------


## nvak

Στο AS Χαλανδρίου πρέπει να περιλαμβάνονται *μόνο* τα 54αρια λινκ της περιοχής. 
Μπορείτε να το κάνετε, αν βάλλετε δεύτερο router o καθένας σας που θα ανήκει στο AS Χαλανδρίου.

----------


## lambrosk

Πολύ σωστά!

----------


## trendy

Επίσης μέχρι να γίνει κάτι αντίστοιχο ανά περιοχή να μπει το κατάλληλο prepend ώστε να μη ξεγελιέται το bgp  ::

----------


## Achille

EDIT: Κουράστηκα, δεν μπορώ να εξηγήσω κάτι σε ανθρώπους που δεν προσπαθούν να καταλάβουν.

----------


## NetTraptor

Βρε όλοι καταλαβαίνουν τι λες … 

Απλώς μερικοί άλλοι πρέπει να μάθουν τι είναι το 1 AS, τι είναι τα πολλά AS.. τι κάνει το κάθε AS και τέλος τι θα γίνει αν κάποια περιοχή έχει περισσότερες εξόδους προς περισσότερες κατεύθυνσης λόγο γεωγραφίας ή λόγο μερακίου…
Κατά πόσο θα μας είναι αρκετές οι έξοδοι ανά περιπτώσεις…? Μήπως τελικά το 1 AS να δημιουργήσει υπερκόμβους-υπερπεριοχές… άρα πάλι μια τρύπα στο νερο? Μήπως τα δυνατά λινκ με στρατηγική συνδεσμολογία mesh έχουν άλλα πλεονεκτήματα.

Μπορείς να τα περιγράψεις σε αυτούς αναλυτικά πριν τους πετάξεις στον κουβά που ονομάζετε 1 AS

Ακόμα και αν οδηγηθούμε σε 1 AS και αλλά τέτοια … θα εξακολουθώ να πιστεύω ότι η σωτηρία με το BGP δεν είναι το virtually static routing αλλά τα δυνατά, πολλά και στρατηγικά τοποθετημένα λινκ.

Και ερωτώ τα του Trendy… γιατί έγινε το 1 AS? το πείραμα τελείωσε? Πότε τελειώνει? Έχει αποτελέσματα? Ποια? Πέτυχε ή έτυχε? Τότε γιατί ο machine πάει μέσο Γουαδαλαχαρας… είναι το ίδιο? Πόσο χειρότερο θα γίνει τώρα?

Δεν ξέρω ένα μάτσο σκέψεις…. Για εξηγήστε μου… πιάνουν τόπο… ποιες είναι σωστές.. ποιες είναι αρλούμπες… 

PS. To να μεταφέρει ο ένας στον άλλο τα λινκ είναι επίσης κατακριτέο… όπως και οι κόμβοι με τα χιλιάδες λινκ… αλλά αυτό είναι μια άλλη ιστορία που βάζει το πόδι της και στο routing

----------


## eaggelidis

Αν το καταφέρετε τότε θα αξίζει να το συζητήσουμε.

Είμαι μέσα για ότι βοήθεια θέλετε.

Και επιπλέον ξαναλέω ότι είμαι πρόθυμος να ξανακάνω ν μαθήματα σε BGP έτσι ώστε όλοι να ξέρουν τι είναι ποια αυτό το πρωτόκολλο

Η

----------


## alex-23

μπράβο ρε Ηλία να και ένας άνθρωπος που είναι ανοιχτόμυαλος που βλέπει μπροστά

----------


## Achille

> Είμαι μέσα για ότι βοήθεια θέλετε.


Θα σε ειδοποιήσω όταν κανονιστεί το επόμενο meeting Χαλανδρίου, να τα πούμε από κοντά.

----------


## enaon

Ρε παιδιά μία στιγμή..
Αυτό τώρα είναι δοκιμή της ομάδας routing;
Είναι δοκιμή από τα παιδιά στο Χαλάνδρι;

Βασιστήκατε κάπου για να το σκευτήτε; Είναι καλύτερο; Πρέπει να το κάνουμε όλοι ή μόνο εσείς;
Θέλει κάποιος να μας πει γιατί το κάνετε;

----------


## sotiris

Αχιλλέα να με ειδοποιήσεις και μένα σε παρακαλώ.

Ηλία, πέσμου αν είναι να κάνουμε και εμείς εδώ κάτι παρόμοιο, eaggelidis-digi-sotiris-69eyes.

----------


## nvak

Νά κάνουμε και μείς κάτι παρόμοιο ? ( bliz-nvak-dti-xtreme-RF )  ::   ::   ::

----------


## ysam

καλά κρασά..

----------


## NetTraptor

> καλά κρασά..


Αυτό λέω και εγώ… 

Δεν το γυρίζουμε σε OSPF…  ::   ::   ::

----------


## machine22

> καλά κρασά..


Αν ήταν καλά δεν θα διαμαρτυρόμουνα.

----------


## enaon

Ωραία ιδέα..
Να μήν βάλουμε κοντινούς όμως, να βάλουμε όλα τα καλά μακρυνά, και αυτους που έχουν απο 5 και πάνω..

Καλά θά είναι, θα έχουμε ενα AS με 50-80 interfaces και για να πάτε οπουδήποτε θα περνάτε απο αυτό, για όσους βλέπουν μακρυα. 

Πέρα απο αυτό, τί άλλο θα κερδίσουμε παιδιά, θέλετε να μας πείτε;

----------


## NetTraptor

Ναι και μετά να βγάλουμε την νέα ομάδα BB και αι σιχτιρ πακέτο… και μετά πέσατε από το κρεβάτι… 

Καταστρέφουμε μου φαίνεται…  ::

----------


## paravoid

Για τους ειδικούς:
RTFM.

Για τους είρωνες:
STFU.

Για τον bliz:
1 χρόνο πριν, εγώ, εσύ, ο ngia, ο john70 και ο Winner συζητάγαμε πως θα κάνουμε 1 AS τους Αμπελόκηπους (και κάναμε πλάκα στον Νικήτα ότι είναι Ζωγράφου και όχι Αμπελόκηπους) γιατί έτσι είναι το σωστό/έτσι πρέπει κλπ.
Ο Νικήτας και ο Γιάννης σημειώναν και σε χαρτί τα links.
Μάλιστα έβρεχε και είμασταν μέσα στο σκυλοκαφέ, στο τραπέζι μόλις μπαίνεις δεξία, δίπλα από το κλιματιστικό.
Νταξ;

----------


## enaon

Ναι ρε pv, σωστά, το λέγαμε, πριν 2 χρόνια ήταν μάλλον, αλλά οκ. 
Δεν το κάναμε, γιατί βαρεθήκαμε ή δεν βρήκαμε λόγο ή δεν θυμάμαι τι, μάλλον το λέγαμε όπως λέμε τόσα, για να περάσει η ώρα στο καφέ.

Αν βρέθηκε λόγος τώρα ωραία, να τον μάθουμε και εμείς κακό είναι;

----------


## nvak

Καλά είναι να γίνουν δοκιμές σε μικρή κλίμακα ή έστω σε μία περιοχή. 
Επέκταση σε περισσότερες περιοχές να κάνουμε *μόνο όταν έχουμε καταλήξει* σε κανόνες και μας ικανοποιούν τα αποτελέσματα. 

Η σκέψη του να ενώνονται σε ένα AS όσοι κόμβοι επικοινωνούν μεταξύ τους με 54αρια λινκ δεν είναι άσχημη. Ας την δοκιμάσουμε στην πράξη και με περισσότερους των δύο κόμβους.
Πρόταση δική μου που την έκανα και παραπάνω, είναι στο ενιαίο AS να βρίσκεται μόνο η ομάδα των 54ριών λίνκ.

Και εννοείται ότι ο σχεδιασμός δεν γίνεται γεωγραφικά σε περιοχές αλλά κοιτώντας μόνο την ποιότητα της διασύνδεσης  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Τις διαδρομές θέλετε να φτιάξετε… όχι γκρουπακια από καλά λινκ… είναι υπερβολή αυτό που περιέγραψες…

----------


## mojiro

> στο ενιαίο AS να βρίσκεται μόνο η ομάδα των 54ριών λίνκ.


και ποια λινκ θεωρουμε 54αρια( - καλα λινκ) ?

αυτα που κουμπονουν στα 54 κ μπορει να μη περναει τιποτα ?
αυτα που εχουν 54mbit/2 μεγιστο bandwidth προς τη μια κατευθηνση ?
αυτα που ειναι σταθερα αν και χανουν λιγο σε bandwitdh ?
τα κοντινα ?
τα μακρινα ?
τα 36mbit που με nstreme/turbo μπορουν να πιασουν 54mbit/2 ?

ειναι λιγο υποκειμενικο το "54Mbit". καντε εναν ορισμο αξιοπιστου λινκ.

εγω θα ελεγα να ειναι :
κοντινα
σταθερα(uptime οσο και ο router)
να πιανουν 11+ Mbit tcp αμφιδρομα (22 μονοδρομα, 54mbit half duplex)

αμα δεν υπαρχει δυνατοτητα για ανω του ενος λινκ, τοτε δεν υπαρχει
λογος να εχει καλη ταχυτητα μιας και δε θα επηρεαζει το routing.

και φυσικα να ανηκουν στο ιδιο subnet της περιοχης(πχ στο ιδιο /20)

----------


## aangelis

Υπαρχουν περιοχές που λογο της μορφολογίας του εδάφους οι κόμβοι δεν μπορουν να συνδεθούν μεταξύ τους παρα μόνο μέσω διπλανών περιοχών ή και πιο μακρινών περιοχών.

Στο χάρτι ειναι εύκολο να πεις μα γιατί αυτός έχει λινκ με αυτόν και όχι με αυτόν κοκ.. μα γιατί δεν βάζουν ενα AS όλοι οι κόμβοι στην τάδε περιοχή.

Υπάρχουν και ολοκληρες περιοχές που δεν ειναι περιοχές κατοικιών αλλά αποθηκών, μαντρών, βιοτεχνιών κοκ και εκει μέσα υπάρχει 1 ή 2 μόνο κόμβοι.

Τα παραπάνω τα ξέρουν μόνο όσοι έχουν γυρίσει ταράτσες σε όλο το λεκανοπέδιο και όχι μόνο στις γειτονιές τους.

Δεν θέλουμε 1 AS ανα περιοχή.. θέλουμε πιο καταλληλο πρωτόκολλο από το BGP για την δική μας δομή του δικτύου.

----------


## NetTraptor

Να άλλη μια παράμετρος… 

Τελικά πρέπει να αλλάξουμε…? είναι εύκολο να αλλάξουμε? η μάλλον πρέπει να μάθουμε να ζούμε με το BGP και να σεβόμαστε ο ένας τον άλλο… να σχεδιάζουμε και να μπαλατζαρουμε καταστάσεις έτσι ώστε όλοι να είμαστε happy bunnies… Ακόμα και το AS ανά περιοχή θα είναι ουτοπία… θεωρώ

----------


## jungle traveller

Με τα λογια δεν βγαζουμε πουθενα ομως...  ::  Εγω προτεινω να το δοκιμασουμε στο χαλανδρι και βλεπουμε.Ουτως η αλλος δεν εχουμε να χασουμε κατι,αφου ακομα και αυτο το κανουμε πειραματικα για να δουμε αν βγει κατι καλυτερο.

----------


## eaggelidis

Μαθαίνουμε να ζούμε με τον διπλανό μας, μόνο έτσι θα είμαστε όλοι χαρούμενοι

Η

----------


## dti

> Υπαρχουν περιοχές που λογο της μορφολογίας του εδάφους οι κόμβοι δεν μπορουν να συνδεθούν μεταξύ τους παρα μόνο μέσω διπλανών περιοχών ή και πιο μακρινών περιοχών.
> 
> Στο χάρτι ειναι εύκολο να πεις μα γιατί αυτός έχει λινκ με αυτόν και όχι με αυτόν κοκ.. μα γιατί δεν βάζουν ενα AS όλοι οι κόμβοι στην τάδε περιοχή.
> 
> Υπάρχουν και ολοκληρες περιοχές που δεν ειναι περιοχές κατοικιών αλλά αποθηκών, μαντρών, βιοτεχνιών κοκ και εκει μέσα υπάρχει 1 ή 2 μόνο κόμβοι.
> 
> Τα παραπάνω τα ξέρουν μόνο όσοι έχουν γυρίσει ταράτσες σε όλο το λεκανοπέδιο και όχι μόνο στις γειτονιές τους.
> 
> Δεν θέλουμε 1 AS ανα περιοχή.. θέλουμε πιο καταλληλο πρωτόκολλο από το BGP για την δική μας δομή του δικτύου.


Πολύ σωστός!

----------


## eaggelidis

Μάστα

και με την σημερινή δομή του δικτύου που το μεγαλύτερο μέρος δρομολογείται μέσω mtk υπάρχει κάτι τέτοιο ?

Παιδιά, το BGP δίνει αρκετά πράγματα , ας το δούμε λίγο καλύτερα

Η

----------


## Winner

Όχι πάλι ρε παιδιά μέσα σε ένα βράδυ...
Αμαρτία. Πάλι θα ψαχνόμαστε;

Αλήθεια, με το bgp τι κερδίσαμε;
Δεν βρίσκω πραγματικές διαφορές με το ospf.
Πάλι βλέπω loops, καθυστεριμένα updates στο routing table, τα ίδια πάνω-κάτω. Αν δεν έχουμε ρυθμίσει και timers ίσως να είμαστε σε χειρότερη μοίρα από το ospf πλέον.

*Τα grouped AS πάλι τα ίδια θα φέρουν πάνω-κάτω.* Δεν προβλέπω να αλλάζει κάτι.
Μήπως να βρίσκαμε πιο δραστική λύση και όχι πάλι στο πόδι;

Προσωπικά θέλω ένα πρωτόκολλο που να μετράει ποιότητα της γραμμής.
Όλα τα άλλα για μένα είναι σαν αυτόματα static routes  ::  ...
*Το δίκτυό μας έχει πραγματικό πρόβλημα χαρακτήρισμού της ποιότητας του κάθε link.* Ας επικεντρωθούμε εκεί αν θέλουμε να δούμε το δίκτυό μας να δουλεύει πραγματικά.

Δεν ξέρω αν η λύση είναι το OLSR και αν μπορούμε να βρούμε πρωτόκολλο και λύση που να ταιριάζει στα μέτρα μας (mikrotik routers κλπ). Ξέρω όμως ότι *σίγουρα θέλουμε μέτριση ποιότητας*.

----------


## mojiro

ας ομαδοποιηθουμε(οσοι μπορουν βαση δημων, οσοι βαση Link)
και εξωτερικα να παιζουμε bgp και εσωτερικα οτι μας αρεσει.

----------


## alex-23

Winner
θα φτασουμε και στο olsr 
πρωτα πρεπει να βρουμε ενα τροπο να βαλουμε το olsr στα mikrotik  ::  
την λυση την εχει βρει ο achille με το mikrodebian που θα ειναι κανονικο mikrotik αλλα θα τρεχει την quagga του debian  ::

----------


## Winner

> ας ομαδοποιηθουμε(οσοι μπορουν βαση δημων, οσοι βαση Link)
> και εξωτερικα να παιζουμε bgp και εσωτερικα οτι μας αρεσει.


Μα και το bgp για τα μεταξύ των περιοχών δεν μου αρέσει.

Καταρχήν οι περιοχές ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ θα έχουν πάρα πολλούς border routers (οι περιοχές παραμένουν ακόμα αδιευκρίνιστες και ακαθόριστες).
Το αποτέλεσμα θα είναι πλέον όταν πέφτει ένα border link να χάνουμε όλη την περιοχή μέχρι να καταφέρει να γυρίσει το bgp από την άλλη. Ή ακόμα όταν ένα border link έχει χάλια ποιότητα να μην μπορούν οι δύο περιοχές να επικοινωνήσουν με τις γρήγορες διαδρομές τους (που θα υπάρχουν πιθανότητα ως εναλλακτικές που δεν θα χρησιμοποιούνται).

Το bgp το θεωρώ πολύ αργό και χαζό για το ασταθές δίκτυό μας. Είναι καλό για γραμμές με καλή αξιοπιστία (χωρίς latency, packet loss, ανεβοκατεβάσματα). Αν συμφωνούμε οι border routers να ενωθούν με μισθωμένα κυκλώματα, θα με βρείτε σύμφωνο και για το bgp.  ::  

Συνεπώς επιμένω στην άποψή μου.
Είμαστε mesh δίκτυο που χρειάζεται πρωτόκολλο που μετράει την αξιοπιστία σε ΚΑΘΕ link.

----------


## acoul

Εγώ θα πρότεινα οι περιοχές που θέλουν να βάλουν ένα AS, να βάλουν καλύτερα OLSR που είναι φτιαγμένο για να κάνει αυτόματα και σε realtime αυτό που θέλουμε να κάνουμε με το χέρι, βρίσκει πάντα την καλύτερη διαδρομή και μετά την πληροφορία αυτή να την περνάμε στο BGP με redistribute. Με λίγα λόγια OLSR ανά περιοχή αντί του ένα AS ανά περιοχή ...

Παράκληση σε όσους προτρέπουν σε RTFM να συμπεριλαμβάνουν τους σχετικούς pointers !!

----------


## nvak

> Προσωπικά θέλω ένα πρωτόκολλο που να μετράει ποιότητα της γραμμής.


++++ όλοι αυτό θέλουμε. 
Δοκιμές ας κάνουν όσοι θέλουν. Αρκεί να ενημερώνουν για να μην ψάχνονται οι υπόλοιποι. 
Δεν χάλασε ο κόσμος αν κάτι πάει στραβά και μείνουμε μερικές ώρες αποκομμένοι  ::  

Πριν απο όλα όμως χρειαζόμαστε και κάτι καλό για την online εποπτεία του Δικτύου. Το σενάριο πειράζω κάτι και περιμένω μέχρι να βάλλουν τις φωνές απο την Πέρα Ραχούλα γιατί τους πέταξα έξω, είναι αρκετά αργό και αναξιόπιστο.  ::

----------


## paravoid

Καταρχάς, *δεν* είμαστε (είστε  :: ) mesh δίκτυο. Σε καμμία περίπτωση.
Στη βιβλιογραφία, η τοπολογία του AWMN λέγεται "nodal network" (εκ του node).
Στις έρευνες που έχουν γίνει και τα papers που έχουν γραφεί για πρωτόκολλα δρομολόγησης σε ασύρματα δίκτυα, ο τύπος του δικτύου μας αποκαλείται "multi-radio multi-node multi-hop wireless network".

Δεύτερον, μια λύση που θα αξιολογεί τα links, πιθανότατα μέσω του αλγορίθμου ΕΤΧ, θα ήταν σίγουρα η καλύτερη, ακόμα και στην εποχή του 802.11a/h.
Τέτοια λύση σε proactive routing protocol (που απαιτεί το δίκτυο μας) είναι το OLSR ή το HSLS - την πιθανότητα μιας custom λύσης την αποκλείω δεδομένου του δυναμικού του AWMN (ή της έλλειψης του) και του τεχνολογικού επιπέδου του.
Ακόμα, μια λύση που θα συμπερίεχε και QoS πάνω από το routing protocol (load balancing στις διαδρομές ανάλογα του load τους), όπως το QOLSR, θα ήταν ιδανική για το δίκτυο μας (σας).
Εδώ πρέπει να δοθεί προσοχή στο γεγονός ότι όλα τα routing πρωτόκολλα τέτοιου είδους, αφενός επειδή είναι όλα link-state και αφετέρου λόγω του ETX, κάνουν πολύ γρήγορο propagation μέσω flooding. Μια large scale λύση χρησιμοποίησης τέτοιου πρωτοκόλλου σε ~900-1000 interfaces (περίπου 300 backbone nodes * 3-4 interfaces το καθένα) εκτιμώ πως θα είχε καταστροφικές συνέπειες - η "εικόνα" του δικτύου θα αλλάζει δεκάδες φορές μέσα σε ένα δευτερόλεπτο.
Το OSPF που λειτουργεί ανάλογα, σε πολύ μικρότερο δίκτυο (και σε nodes αλλά κυρίως σε interfaces) μετρώντας _μόνο_ το state (up/down) των links, όχι το packet loss ή το quality, είχε φτάσει να έχει πολύ κακή συμπεριφορά στο δίκτυο - μερικοί από εμάς το θυμούνται με τρόμο.
Πρέπει να πω πως το OLSR έχει μετρα για την αντιμετώπιση κάτι τέτοιου βάζοντας φραγμούς στο propagation αλλά σίγουρα δεν θα είναι trouble-free - και σίγουρα δεν σχεδιάστηκε για τόσο μεγάλο deployment.

Όμως, τα πρωτόκολλα αυτά είναι ακόμα σε εμβρυακή φάση, χωρίς να έχει γίνει καν κάποιο standardization (αν και αν θυμάμαι καλά υπάρχει κάποιο RFC για OLSR).
με αποτέλεσμα οι hardware vendors (μεγάλοι όπως Cisco Systems, Juniper ή μικροί π.χ. Allied Telesyn), routers των οποίων μπορούν να βρεθούν στο δίκτυο -και θα θέλαμε πιστεύω να υπάρχει η δυνατότητα- να έχουν παντελή έλλειψη υποστήριξης για τέτοιου είδους πρωτόκολλα.
Η Cisco που έχει δείξει ενδιαφέρον για τέτοιου είδους πρωτόκολλα δρομολόγησης -θυμάμαι παλιά μια παρουσίαση που περιελάμβανε AODV και OLSR- είναι πολύ αμφίβολο ότι θα υποστηρίξει κάτι standard, μιας και μετά από ένα πρόσφατο acquisition έχει πλέον δικό της, proprietary πρωτόκολλο.
Ακόμα και να υλοποιούσε κάτι standard, θα έπρεπε το δίκτυο να γυρίσει σε Cisco -και μάλιστα τελευταίας γενιάς- κάτι το οποίο δεν είναι εφικτό σε καμμιά περίπτωση.

Επίσης, το δίκτυο αυτή τη στιγμή βασίζεται κυρίως σε proprietary software routers που αν και είναι βασισμένοι σε Linux είναι κλειδωμένοι σαν αστακοί από τον vendor (MikroTik) και (παρανόμως!) δεν υπάρχει ο κώδικας για τα copyleft κομμάτια του.
Ο συγκεκριμένος vendor δε, δεν βασίζει το business model του σε ελεύθερες λύσεις και στην ευρύτερη κοινότητα - παραδόξως δε η "κοινότητα" του δικτύου δεν έχει κανένα πρόβλημα με αυτό.

Οι μόνοι που μπορούν δε να πειραματιστούν με κάποια άλλα πρωτόκολλα δρομολόγησης, πιο κοντά στις ανάγκες μας, είναι όσοι έχουν δρομολογητή βασισμένο σε κάτι ελεύθερο (Linux, *BSD κλπ.), οι οποίοι "δεν γεμίζουν ταξί".
Λύσεις όπως το MikroDebian του Achille είναι υπό κατασκευή αλλά φοβάμαι πως δεν θα έχουν μεγάλη αποδοχή, αφενός λόγω της "δυσκολίας του Linux" και αφετέρου γιατί είναι του ev0l Achille.

Ο μοναδικός τρόπος να εισαχθούν τέτοιου είδους πρωτόκολλα στο δίκτυο, είναι το χώρισμα του σε περιοχές -εικονικές ή μη- μεταξύ των οποίων θα χρησιμοποιούνται EGP industry-standard routing πρωτόκολλα (δηλαδή BGP, BGP ε και BGP) και εσωτερικά αυτών θα μπορούν να γίνουν πειραματισμοί με κάποια πιο αποδοτικά πρωτόκολλα.
Η συγκεκριμένη λύση αντιμετωπίζει και το προαναφερθέν πρόβλημα του πολύ γρήγορου propagation αφού η έκταση της ενημέρωσης των αλλαγών -του flooding σε μια αλλαγή state με λίγα λόγια- θα φτάνει μόνο λίγα hops μακριά, μέχρι τα borders του area.
Ο χωρισμός σε περιοχές είναι από τις βασικές τεχνικές σχεδιασμών δικτύων - είτε στο IGP (βλ. OSPF Areas) είτε στο EGP (BGP AS).

That being said, ο χωρισμός μιας περιοχής δεν είναι εύκολο πράγμα και όσο περισσότερα τα borders τόσο χειρότερα τα πράγματα. Κάτι τέτοιο θέλει μπόλικη σκέψη στο μυαλό και στο χαρτί και αρκετή συννενόηση (κάτι που λείπει χαρακτηριστικά σε μας/σας).
Η κίνηση των παιδιών από το Χαλάνδρι -αν και είμαι biased- μου φαίνεται καλή, δεδομένου ότι είναι πολλά nodes, σε κοντινές αποστάσεις, με γρήγορα links, υπάρχει καλή συννενόηση και συμφωνία μεταξύ των κατόχων τους, άτομα με χρόνο & μεράκι καθώς και άτομα με απαραίτητο τεχνολογικό υπόβαθρο.
Μπορούν δε να γίνει το testbed για τις δοκιμές του Αχιλλέα με το MikroDebian και την χρησιμοποίηση για πρώτη φορά του OLSR σε router με MikroTik.

Αν δε το πείραμα πετύχει παταγωδώς, oh well, τι είχαμε τι χάσαμε.
Δεν νομίζω πως υπάρχει φοβερός κίνδυνος. Οι κινδυνολογίες περί μαύρης τρύπας που θα μαζεύει την κίνηση και θα την πετάει στο πάτωμα δεν με βρίσκουν σύμφωνω όπως δεν με βρίσκει σύμφωνω και η αντίληψη "αν δεν το πει η ομάδα routing μας δεν κάνουμε τίποτα" - δεν λειτουργούσαμε έτσι, δεν λειτουργούμε έτσι και δεν πρόκειται να λειτουργήσουμε ποτέ έτσι (όλοι, ανεξαιρέτως).

-"δεν απαντώ σε trolls (προσπαθώ!)" Φαίδων

----------


## sotiris

Φαίδωνα, διαβασα αρκετες φορες το κείμενο σου, δεν μπορω να πω οτι το καταλαβα (λογω πολλων αγνωστων λεξεων), αλλα νομιζω οτι "επιασα" την ουσια αυτων που λες.

Για αυτο



> Λύσεις όπως το MikroDebian του Achille είναι υπό κατασκευή αλλά φοβάμαι πως δεν θα έχουν μεγάλη αποδοχή, αφενός λόγω της "δυσκολίας του Linux" και αφετέρου γιατί είναι του ev0l Achille.


η λυση ειναι να φτιαχτει ενα GUI για το MikroDebian στο μοτιβο του mikrotik....δεν ξερω εαν ειναι εφικτο να φτιαχτει γραφικο περιβαλλον, αλλα εδω φτιαχτηκε ολοκληρο wind, ενα απλο γραφικο περιβάλλον δεν θα μπορεσουμε να κανουμε?

----------


## mojiro

> εδω φτιαχτηκε ολοκληρο wind, ενα απλο γραφικο περιβάλλον δεν θα μπορεσουμε να κανουμε?


an eksetastiki, a project and a meeting is in progress. just wait.

----------


## NetTraptor

Υπήρξε μια πληροφόρηση σήμερα ότι η mikrotik έχει στα σκαριά κάτι σε MAC level mesh…. Σε 2 μήνες θα υπάρχει μάλλον Beta έκδοση! Δεν άντεξα.. έγραψα στο forum τους… και αυτή είναι η απάντηση που έλαβα… 

Εγώ λέω να αναβάλουμε λίγο τις ματσακόνιες.. και να επανέλθουμε όταν είμαστε ποια ποιο ώριμοι.. 

Κατά τα αλλά δεν συμφωνώ στο άστατο και μη οργανωμένο routing test… 
Εδώ υπάρχουν έντονα φονασκουμενα και αγανακτισμένα παράπονα τώρα… τότε τι θα γίνει… θα παίξουν ξύλο μερικοί.

----------


## nvak

Κάποιοι είναι στο δίκτυο για να κάνουν το χόμπυ τους ή την δουλειά τους.
Άλλοι όμως είναι για να δοκιμάζουν νέα πράγματα. 

Το Δίκτυο μοιάζει με οικογενειακό αυτοκίνητο που ο μπαμπάς το θέλει για να πηγαίνει στη δουλειά και ο γιός για να του κάνει μετατροπές και να το δοκιμάζει σε αναβάσεις  ::  

Ας προσπαθήσουμε να τα βρούμε. Ας αρχίσουμε απο δουλειά υποδομής. 
Να φτιάξουμε μία διανομή που να είναι εύκολη και τυποποιημένη για το αδαή.
Να αντικαταστήσουμε το mikrotik. H επένδυση χρόνου και γνώσης πάνω του μακροπρόθεσμα είναι σπατάλη.
Να ετοιμασθεί κάτι για online παρακολούθηση του δικτύου. 
Όλα με κάποιο πρόγραμμα όχι ξεκάρφωτες δοκιμές, γιατί οι μπαμπάδες το θέλουν για άλλο σκοπό το αμάξι  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

> Όλα με κάποιο πρόγραμμα όχι ξεκάρφωτες δοκιμές, γιατί οι μπαμπάδες το θέλουν για άλλο σκοπό το αμάξι


Τέτοιες μαμακιες λέτε και βγαίνει η κάθε Σουλα και λέει τον πόνο της… που έτσι που αυτό που το Internet που μας την πέσανε να πάρουν το δίκτυο….
Επέλεγε λίγο καλύτερα λέξεις…

Δεν τίθεται τέτοιο θέμα… μην αφήνετε βλάκευες να εννοηθούν… τα έχω ξαναπεί… ο σεβασμός των χρηστών, των services, της επένδυσης και του χρόνου που έχει βάλει ο καθένας μας σε αυτό το δίκτυο θα πρέπει να είναι κάτι το οποίο απασχολεί τον καθένα μας… και νούμερο 1 προτεραιότητα…

Από την μια τρέχουμε εθελοντικά παντού, κάνουμε το καλό και συναναστρεφόμαστε φιλικά με όλους, και από την άλλη φερόμαστε σαν γαϊδούρια, εγωκεντρικά και ξεροκέφαλα σε άλλα θέματα…

Όλοι είμαστε εδώ για την χαρά της δημιουργίας, το bandwidth και την παρέα… όλα είναι μέσα στο πρόγραμμα αλλά θα πρέπει να υπάρχουν συνεννοημένες κινήσεις και κατανόηση συνάμα… είναι ο μόνος δρόμος

----------


## papashark

> Όλοι είμαστε εδώ για την χαρά της δημιουργίας, το bandwidth και την παρέα… όλα είναι μέσα στο πρόγραμμα αλλά θα πρέπει να υπάρχουν συνεννοημένες κινήσεις και κατανόηση συνάμα… είναι ο μόνος δρόμος


Αφού ξέρεις ότι δεν είναι όλοι έτσι...

Η παρέα έχει ρουφιανιές, χτυπήματα κάτω από την μέση, π0υστιές, πισώπλατα μαχαιρόματα, και άλλα ωραία....

Οπότε μην τα γράφετε όλα ωραιοποιημένα, δεν είναι έτσι  ::

----------


## Ygk

> ......γιατί οι μπαμπάδες το θέλουν για άλλο σκοπό το αμάξι


Αργησε πολύ, αλλά γράφτηκε κι αυτό!
Μήπως να ξεχάσουμε & το θέμα πλαίσιο λειτουργίας κόμβου, κάπως έτσι  ::  , της ΓΣ??

Α! να μην ξεχάσω να πώ του μπαμπά να πάρει άλλο αμάξι να κάνει την δουλειά του  ::   ::  
Εχει φράγκα ο μπαμπάς  ::  


Πίσω στο θέμα,
είναι πολλά τα εργαλεία στην αγορά, το επισυναπτόμενο δίνει μιά καλή γεύση του πώς θα μπορούσε να οργανωθεί ένα αυτόνομο AS.

Edit: Μέχρι να πληκτρολογήσω το μήνυμα είχαν μπεί ήδη δύο μηνύματα ενδιάμεσα... Είναι ή τρίτη φορά, με αυτή του Νίκου, τον τελευταίο καιρό που αφήνεται να εννοηθεί κάτι τέτοιο. Στην μία ήσουν μπροστά Net... E! αυτή αναμφισβήτητα την διάβασες μόλις πρίν λίγο αφού απάντησες..
Φιλικά

Σούλα  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## NetTraptor

> ;;;;.....;;;;;;...#$%$##@@#[email protected]$#[email protected]#$


Αααα παράτα μας ρε φίλε με τις συνομωσίες και τις βλακείες ποια…

Θέλω λινκ και δεν μπορώ… και άλλα τετοια… με κόψανε με κάνανε με δήξανε με κρεμάσανε… 

Κουραστήκαμε…

Χαζομάρες στο τετράγωνο… Βγάλε το φίδι από την τρύπα αν έχεις τα κότσια… από κοντά και με πράξεις.. αν έχεις πρόβλημα εμείς δεν θα στο λύσουμε μέσο του φόρουμ.. φοβάμαι ότι μόνος σου θα το λύσεις… φιλικά πάντα…

Σε μένα μίλησες και στην ευρύτεροι περιοχή των βορίων τώρα?… ποσώς με (μας) ενδιαφέρει τι κάνετε με τις παλιοκαραβανες και τι βλακείες συζητάτε μεταξύ σας… αν επικοινωνείτε καθόλου μεταξύ σας…

Δεν είναι έτσι και είναι αλλιώς και όχι αυτό όχι εκείνο… δηλαδή τώρα τι κατάφερες που το ανέφερες για την φορά 1.000.0001 …

Το ζητούμενο είναι οργάνωση και επικοινωνία για να είμαστε όλοι happy… όχι για να καταλάβουμε το διαστημόπλοιου του Galactica… μην ξανακούσω ποια τέτοια… κουράσθηκα... και δυστυχώς όση αρνητική προπαγάνδα και να κάνετε δεν μπορούμε να σας βοηθήσουμε εμείς με προβλήματα που έχετε με άλλους… λύστε τα μόνοι σας και έξω από εδώ…

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> ;;;;.....;;;;;;...#$%$##@@#[email protected]$#[email protected]#$
> 
> 
> Αααα παράτα μας ρε φίλε με τις συνομωσίες και τις βλακείες ποια…


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα καλά σου λόγια.

Είναι χαρακτηριστικό της "παρέας", υπάρχει όσο μας βολεύει.

Έτσι και εδώ εσύ επικαλήσε την "παρέα" για να σε βοηθήσει στο bandwidth που σας "κλέψανε"

Όταν βέβαια δεν σας αφορά το θεμά, απλά είναι βλακείες και συνομοσίες.




Tα ίδια που είπες για μένα, μπορούν κάλιστα να υσχύουν για το δήθεν πρόβλημα σας με το ένα ΑS.

Λύστε το μόνοι σας το πρόβλημα και αφήστε το forum στην υσηχία του  ::

----------


## sotiris

> Κάποιοι είναι στο δίκτυο για να κάνουν το χόμπυ τους ή *την δουλειά τους.*
> Άλλοι όμως είναι για να δοκιμάζουν νέα πράγματα. 
> 
> Το Δίκτυο μοιάζει με οικογενειακό αυτοκίνητο *που ο μπαμπάς* το θέλει για να πηγαίνει *στη δουλειά* και ο γιός για να του κάνει μετατροπές και να το δοκιμάζει σε αναβάσεις  
> 
> Ας προσπαθήσουμε να τα βρούμε. Ας αρχίσουμε απο δουλειά υποδομής. 
> Να φτιάξουμε μία διανομή που να είναι εύκολη και τυποποιημένη για το αδαή.
> Να αντικαταστήσουμε το mikrotik. H επένδυση χρόνου και γνώσης πάνω του μακροπρόθεσμα είναι σπατάλη.
> Να ετοιμασθεί κάτι για online παρακολούθηση του δικτύου. 
> Όλα με κάποιο πρόγραμμα όχι ξεκάρφωτες δοκιμές, γιατί* οι μπαμπάδες το θέλουν για άλλο σκοπό το αμάξι*


Ευχαριστουμε πολυ nvak για τις διευκρινισεις και τις επιβεβαιωσεις.

----------


## enaon

> Α! να μην ξεχάσω να πώ του μπαμπά να πάρει άλλο αμάξι να κάνει την δουλειά του   
> Εχει φράγκα ο μπαμπάς


 .. ωραίος μπαμπάς θα είσαι  :: 

Νομίζω παρεξηγήσατε..
Ο Nvak μάλλον είπε ότι έχουμε ένα δίκτυο που θέλουμε μέσω του πειραματισμού, να δουλεύει καλά. Να πειραματιζόμαστε δηλαδή, να δουλεύει , και όλοι καλά. Αν δεν πειραματιζόμαστε και δουλεύει, ή πειραματιζόμαστε και δεν δουλεύει, δεν είναι όλοι καλά..

Τέλος πάντων, αν είναι προσπάθεια με στόχο ερευνητικό όπως αφήνει να φανεί ο paravoid, και αναλάβει να την κουμανταρει κάποιος από εσάς ώστε να γίνει χωρίς να επηρεάσει πολύ τους γύρω, όλα ωραία. 

Η λογική λέει νομίζω ότι αν δεν αναλάβει κάποιος να οργανώσει και να ενημερώνει για την προσπάθεια, ώστε να έχει την έννοια της δοκιμής και όχι του αυθαίρετου, θα την ακολουθήσουν και άλλοι. Αυτό που γίνετε αν δεν πείτε ποιοι πώς και γιατί το κάνετε ώστε να καταλάβουμε, θα γίνει ιστορικά αποδεδειγμένα χιονοστιβάδα στο δίκτυο πάνω. Θα το κάνουν και άλλοι γιατί έτσι και αυτοί, άλλοι θα κάνουν άλλα που θα θεωρούν αντίστοιχης αξίας, και θα ψαχνόμαστε. 

Ακριβώς για τον λόγω αυτό, είχαμε πει νομίζω ότι απαγορεύονται γενικά τα πειράγματα στο routing. Το ενοποιημένο AS είναι μπόλικο πείραγμα στο routing, μαικ λαμαρ, εξαφανίζει τον χώρο. 
Από την άλλη είχαμε πεί ότι έχουμε μια ομάδα rouring, που θα αναλάβει να κάνει δοκιμές και ότι νομίζει, κλπ. O achille και ο eaggelidis είναι στην ομάδα, αν δεν είναι η ομάδα. Αν αυτοί εξαφάνισαν τον χώρο, όλα καλά, θα μας πούνε γιατί και αν πρέπει ή όχι να το κάνουμε και εμείς, με ευθύνη γιατί θα πρέπει να το στηρίξουν αν εξαπλωθεί.

----------


## NetTraptor

> more @#@#[email protected]#[email protected]$$%^$#%#$%#$%


Δεν σου ζήτησε κανείς να συμμετέχεις… 

Δεν μίλησε κανένας για συνομωσίες και πράσινα άλογα..

Και το πρόβλημα είναι καθαρότατα τεχνικό… αν δεν το πω εδώ που να πάω να το πω.. 

Στο forum για αυτοκίνητα στην Σουηδία… ???

Για αυτό έχουμε το forum… για επικοινωνία πάνω σε τέτοια θέματα… 

Έχεις ένα πρόβλημα που δεν θες να καταλάβεις ότι αυτά που λες τις περισσότερες φορές είναι off topic … μάλλον off forum…

Νομίζω ότι έχει μεγάλη διαφορά το ένα με το άλλο… run and find.. 

Πίστεψε με έχω πολλά ακόμα να πω και αν χρειαστεί θα τα χώσω και θα τα πω από κοντά… ή από το τηλέφωνο μου… δεν θα απασχολήσω κανέναν άλλο…

Δεν θέλω σε καμιά περίπτωση να ανάγουμε το πολύ σοβαρό θέμα του routing σε περίπτωση όπου ο ένας λέει "αυτοί το κάνουνε άρα και εμείς"… ή AS ρουφήξουμε εδώ το bandwidth και από την άλλη εμείς να αρχίσουμε να φυσάμε…

Αν αυτά τα 2-3 απλά πραγματάκια δεν τα καταλαβαίνεται… πολύ φοβάμαι ότι προκαλείτε και την τύχη σας αλλά και είσαστε εσείς οι ίδιοι που τελικά υποθάλπετε προσπάθειες πολλών εδώ μέσα…

Όταν εμένα μου λέει κάποιος με ενοχλείς… προσπαθώ να βοηθήσω… οι αλλοι τι κάνουν.. έχουν μουλαρώσει για μηνες τωρα…

Μην μας ξαναπασχολήσεις πάλι σε παρακαλώ εκτός αν έχεις να προτείνεις κάτι εφικτό χειροπιαστό και υλοποιήσιμο… αλλιώς μείνε εκεί που είσαι… 

Η γραμμή επικοινωνίας είναι πάντα ανοιχτή εδώ για όλους σας… πολύ που χε…. για τις συνομωσίες και την πάνω ή την κάτω ραχούλα… τα άλλα είναι @@ μαντολες… 

Και εσύ ρε sotiri…. Άντε παίξε καμιά φλογέρα ποια… άλλος ένας σκατοαναδεύτης δεν μας χρειάζεται…

----------


## sotiris

> Και εσύ ρε sotiri…. Άντε παίξε καμιά φλογέρα ποια… άλλος ένας σκατοαναδεύτης δεν μας χρειάζεται…


Πρέπει μα έχεις καταλάβει και μόνος σου πόσο γελοίος είσαι ε?
Δεν χρειάζεται να στο πω και εγω....

Εξάλλου μόνος σου έθεσες τον εαυτό σου στην κατηγορία των "σκατών", εαν θεωρήσουμε ότι εγώ είμαι ο "αναδευτής".

Επίσης, εγώ φλογέρα δεν ξέρω να παίζω, έχω όμως μια, και εάν εσύ ξέρεις να παίζεις ευχαρίστως να σου διαθέσω την δικιά μου για δοκιμές.

----------


## mojiro

δε σταματατε και οι 3εις ?
ενας moder ας τα παει στα σκουπιδια μαζι με αυτο....
ενα καθαροαιμο τεχνικο θεμα δεν αντεχει σε πανω απο 2 σελιδες εδω μεσα.....

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> more @#@#[email protected]#[email protected]$$%^$#%#$%#$%
> 
> 
> Πίστεψε με έχω πολλά ακόμα να πω και αν χρειαστεί θα τα χώσω και θα τα πω από κοντά… ή από το τηλέφωνο μου… δεν θα απασχολήσω κανέναν άλλο…


Σιγά μην σκίσεις κανένα καλσόν  ::  




> Μην μας ξαναπασχολήσεις πάλι σε παρακαλώ εκτός αν έχεις να προτείνεις κάτι εφικτό χειροπιαστό και υλοποιήσιμο… αλλιώς μείνε εκεί που είσαι…


Μάλιστα αυτού εξοχότητης NetTraptor.

Λύση για το πρόβλημα σας έχω δώσει.

Εάν δεν μπορείς εσύ και οι υπόλοιποι που εκπροσωπεί η εξοχότης σου να καταλάβετε, ότι δεν μπορείς να κάνεις γεωγραφική συζήτηση για το BGP όσο αυτό δεν δουλεύει με γεωγραφικά κρητίρια, λυπάμαι αλλά το πρόβλημα είναι τότε καθαρά θέμα αντιλήψεως.


Τώρα σχετικά με το ύφος σου, ξέρω θα κατηγοριθώ και πάλι ότι προκαλώ flames παρόλο που δεν σου τα έχωσα και δεν σε έβρισα

----------


## NetTraptor

Βαλε τη μέσα Γιώργη… οι εξωσχολικές σου ομοφυλοφιλικές σχέσεις δεν μας απασχολούν…

Μην το χοντραίνουμε άλλο… φτάνει…

Πάμε βόλτα … mods… 

Επί του θέματος…

----------


## NetTraptor

> Εάν δεν μπορείς εσύ και οι υπόλοιποι που εκπροσωπεί η εξοχότης σου να καταλάβετε, ότι δεν μπορείς να κάνεις γεωγραφική συζήτηση για το BGP όσο αυτό δεν δουλεύει με γεωγραφικά κρητίρια, λυπάμαι αλλά το πρόβλημα είναι τότε καθαρά θέμα αντιλήψεως.


Σε αυτό είσαι λάθος… διότι το BGP εκεί είναι πειραγμένο… για αυτό τον λόγο και δεν δουλεύει όπως θα έπρεπε υπό νορμάλ global AWMN συνθήκες… 

Κατά τα άλλα συμφωνούμε…

----------


## Achille

> Σε αυτό είσαι λάθος… διότι το BGP εκεί είναι πειραγμένο… για αυτό τον λόγο και δεν δουλεύει όπως θα έπρεπε υπό νορμάλ global AWMN συνθήκες…


Δεν κάνω καν τον κόπο να απαντήσω, ο Φαίδωνας έγραψε ένα καταπληκτικό κείμενο, και εσύ ούτε καν έκανες τον κόπο να το διαβάσεις.

Είσαι άξιος της μοίρας σου, και εσύ και όλοι μας στο AWMN.

Μην περιμένετε από μένα οποιαδήποτε "συλλογικότητα" σχετικά με το routing, εγώ θα κάνω το κέφι μου με την παρέα μου εδώ στο Χαλάνδρι, και αν σας αρέσουν τα αποτελέσματά μας, τα εφαρμόζετε.

Αν δεν σας αρέσουν, ή δεν σας αρέσουν οι φάτσες μας που είναι και το πιθανότερο, βρείτε τρόπο να λύσετε τα προβλήματά σας μόνοι σας.

----------


## machine22

> Μην περιμένετε από μένα οποιαδήποτε "συλλογικότητα" σχετικά με το routing, εγώ θα κάνω το κέφι μου με την παρέα μου εδώ στο Χαλάνδρι, και αν σας αρέσουν τα αποτελέσματά μας, τα εφαρμόζετε.


Καλά πάμε. Τα προβλήματα που δημιουργήσατε δεν σας νοιάζουν καθόλου.
Έκανα μια ερώτηση και απάντηση δεν έλαβα οπότε θα κάνω ότι μου κατεβεί χωρίς να με νοιάζει τι ζημιά θα προκαλέσω.Ακολουθώ το παράδειγμά σας

----------


## acoul

Let's not feed the trolls - όποια και αν είναι αυτά ... Εγώ λέω να κάνουμε ότι μας πει ο capitan Zepos που είναι μεριακλής και φτιάχνει και ωραία στατιστικά... !!

----------


## sotiris

Αχιλλέα μόλις ετοιμάσεις το mikrodebian, συνεργάσου με κάποιον που θέλει να φτιάξει ένα γραφικό περιβάλλον σε αυτό, ω΄στε να το βάλουν όσοι θέλουν στο routerboard τους, να βάλουν κάποιο αλλο πρωτόκολλο που να ελέγχει την ποιότητα των λινκς (εντωμεταξύ θα έχουν βγει και τα αποτελέσματα απο την ομάδα που δοκιμάζει το α΄λλο πρωτοκολλο), και να προχωρησουμε σε τοπικες δοκιμες...και οποιος θελει ακολουθεί.

Εξάλλου κάπως ετσι δεν εγινε και η μεταβαση απο το ospf σε bgp?

----------


## alex-23

> θα κάνω ότι μου κατεβεί χωρίς να με νοιάζει τι ζημιά θα προκαλέσω.Ακολουθώ το παράδειγμά σας


εμεις το κανουμε για να παμε μπροστα
εσυ θα το κανεις για να μας πας πισω

δεν νομιζω οτι καναμε οτι μας κατεβει αλλα οπως εχω βαρεθει να το λεω καναμε κατι κια να πειραματιστουμε μιας και ειμαστε πειραματικο δικτυο

αν θελεις να με βελεις στο bgp να φαινομαι σαν δυο hop τοτε καντο αλλα να ξερεις οτι θα εισαι οπιστοδρομικος 
και ολοι οι αλλοι που πιστευουν οτι το bgp ειναι τελειο μοιαζουν να ειναι αποστεωμενοι ιδεολογοι  ::

----------


## Achille

> Καλά πάμε. Τα προβλήματα που δημιουργήσατε δεν σας νοιάζουν καθόλου.
> Έκανα μια ερώτηση και απάντηση δεν έλαβα οπότε θα κάνω ότι μου κατεβεί χωρίς να με νοιάζει τι ζημιά θα προκαλέσω.Ακολουθώ το παράδειγμά σας


Τα προβλήματα τα δημιουργεί η άγνοιά σου επί του θέματος.

Δεν προκαλέσαμε καμιά ζημιά, εκτός από αυτή που προκαλέσαμε στον εγωισμό σου όταν σου αποδείξαμε ότι το πρόβλημα ήταν διαφορετικό από αυτό που νόμιζες.

Κάνε όπως καταλαβαίνεις, δεν θα σε εμποδίσω εγώ, το πολύ πολύ να αναγκάσεις τον alex να κόψει το link σας αν μας δημιουργείς προβλήματα (πραγματικά όμως, όχι φανταστικά).

Σωτήρη είναι ακριβώς όπως τα λες, η ιστορία επαναλαμβάνεται.

----------


## machine22

> εμεις το κανουμε για να παμε μπροστα


Το αφήνω ασχολίαστο για αποφυγή flame



> Τα προβλήματα τα δημιουργεί η άγνοιά σου επί του θέματος.


Διευκρίνισε τι εννοείς. Αγνoία σε ποιο θέμα.



> Δεν προκαλέσαμε καμιά ζημιά, εκτός από αυτή που προκαλέσαμε στον εγωισμό σου όταν σου αποδείξαμε ότι το πρόβλημα ήταν διαφορετικό από αυτό που νόμιζες.


Το πρόβλημα το είχα θέσει αλλού και το μετέφερε ο trendy εδώ.
Είναι πολύ απλό αλλά δεν θέλετε να το καταλάβετε. Κάνω διαδρομή από Αγία Παρασκευή σε Αγία Παρασκευή μέσο Ουρουγουάης

----------


## NetTraptor

Ωραίο το κείμενο του pv Αχιλλέα … αλλά ο καθένας θα το έγραφε με 2 γνώσεις και αν διάβαζε 2-3 thread… δεν είδα κάτι που δεν ήξερα.. τουλάχιστον εγώ…

Να ρωτήσω κάτι υποθετικό…

Άντε και το κάνατε… και τι καταλάβατε που λέει…
Άντε o Αχιλλέας έχει credits για το MikroDebian…που δεν είδα ακόμα αλλά φαντάζομαι…

To traffic που θα δημιουργήσετε στον εαυτό σας, το bottleneck και την μαύρη τρύπα σε περίπτωση failure, πως θα το αντιμετωπίσετε??? Δεδομένου ότι οι άλλοι θα παραμείνουν ως έχει…

Με το netwatch και 2-3 script… ? Θα έχετε υλοποιήσει κύκλους…? Και ποιοι είναι οι γνώστες που αναφέρει ο pv?

Alex εσύ τώρα ως τι μιλάς… ως ειδικός… ? ή παπαγαλίζεις? Μην τρελαθούμε και τελείως!

Δεν είναι άντε σηκώσαμε μπαϊράκι και κάνουμε ότι γουστάρουμε… ακόμα και αν εγώ είμαι αδαής.. θα πρέπει να ξέρω γιατί και τι θα κανείς που θα επηρεάσει εμένα… και όλους φορ δε φακτ… Εκεί είναι η διαφορά… αν δω ότι με προσέχεις θα πλευρίσω … αν δω ότι με σκίζεις θα γκαρίξω.. 

P.S. Και η φάτσα σου δεν έχει κάτι achille μια χαρά είναι… δεν χρειάζεται να στο πω εγώ…

----------


## alex-23

> Alex εσύ τώρα ως τι μιλάς… ως ειδικός… ? ή παπαγαλίζεις? Μην τρελαθούμε και τελείως!


Ok
Δεν ξανά μιλάω απλά όταν έχω το δικαίωμα να μιλήσω να με ενημερώνετε κύριε NetTraptor γιατί δεν είδα πουθενά να λέει ότι δεν επιτρέπετε στον Alex-23 να μιλάει .

Μάλλον για να πεις την γνώμη σου πρέπει να είσαι αυθεντία και να έχεις διδακτορικό πάνω στο routing. 

Κρίμα που εγώ δεν το έχω και το μονό που κάνω είναι να παπαγαλίζω. 

NetTraptor παρακαλώ να ανακαλέσεις γιατί κανείς λάθος και με προσβάλεις. 
Στο forum ο κάθε ένας μπορεί να λέει ελευθέρα την γνώμη του αρκεί να μην προσβάλει τους άλλους.

----------


## NetTraptor

Καλά ΟΚ ο επόμενος… άσε μας ρε alex.. 

Έχω ακόμα αναπάντητα ερωτήματα… Να ακούσω το σχέδιο κρούσης σας επί του AS 1 ….αλλά μιας και έχω μια δουλίτσα… και βαρέθηκα και λίγο σήμερα…

Θα κάνω υπομονή λίγο ακόμα… Δεν βαριέσαι  ::

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από alex-23
> 
> εμεις το κανουμε για να παμε μπροστα
> 
> 
> Το αφήνω ασχολίαστο για αποφυγή flame
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Για ακόμα μια φορά φαίνετε η άγνοια σου. Αν και εγώ δεν θα την έλεγα άγνοια, αντίληψη με λάθος βάσεις, με λάθος οπτική γωνία.

Άντε πάμε πάλι από την αρχή...

_Κάνω διαδρομή από Αγία Παρασκευή σε Αγία Παρασκευή μέσο Ουρουγουάης_

*Πες μου που καταλαβαίνει το BGP ότι για να πάει από την Αγία Παρασκευή στην Αγία Παρασκευή, δεν πρέπει να φύγει έξω από αυτήν.*[/i]

----------


## alex-23

> Καλά ΟΚ ο επόμενος… άσε μας ρε alex.. 
> 
> Έχω ακόμα αναπάντητα ερωτήματα… Να ακούσω το σχέδιο κρούσης σας επί του AS 1 ….αλλά μιας και έχω μια δουλίτσα… και βαρέθηκα και λίγο σήμερα…
> 
> Θα κάνω υπομονή λίγο ακόμα… Δεν βαριέσαι


κριμα που δεν μπορω να σου απαντησω και να σου λυσω τις απορεις μιας και μου αφαιρεσες τον λογο  ::

----------


## machine22

> *Πες μου που καταλαβαίνει το BGP ότι για να πάει από την Αγία Παρασκευή στην Αγία Παρασκευή, δεν πρέπει να φύγει έξω από αυτήν.*[/i]


Είναι γνωστό πως δουλεύει το bgp στην παρούσα φάση. 
*Για να πάει όμως μέσο Ουρουγουάης κάποιοι έβαλαν το χεράκι τους.*

----------


## alex-23

ναι αλλα δεν φταιει το χερακι μας αλλα το bgp  ::   ::   ::

----------


## alex-23

αν εσυ ειχες ενα AS ΣΤΗΝ ΑΓΙΑ ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ δεν θα σε εφερνε απο μαρουσι
ειδες που ερχεσαι στα λογια μας

----------


## machine22

Αλλά δεν έχουμε, εσείς είστε οι μάγκες.
Έχετε καταλάβετε ότι έχετε προκαλέσει προβλήματα και στην εμάς αλλά και σε εσάς (βλέπε noda) . Αλλά επιμένετε. Μπράβο πείσμα

----------


## mojiro



----------


## jungle traveller

Μιλατε πολυ προσωπικα.Μπορουμε να παρουμε τα πραγματα οπως εχει και να δουμε τι θετικα θα εχει το 1 AS???Και επισης τα αρνητικα??Δεν χρειαζετε να βγαζετε τις προσωπικες διαφωνιες σας εδω.Πιστευω οτι το topic λεει να συζητησουμε περι του θεματος και οχι αν εχω ενα αμαξι,αμα δν παιζει σωστα το pc μου η οτιδηποτε αλλο.Καθε φορα αυτο γινετε.Αμα ειναι ετσι τι το εχουμε το forum??Για να λεει ο καθενας οτι θελει σε καθενα topic???δεν το παιρνουμε πιο ζεστα το θεμα??Μπας και βγαλουμε καμια ακρη??Αμα εχετε διαφωνιες δν χρειαζετε να τις γραφετε εδω.

P.S:Αμα μπορει καποιος moderator να καθαρισει το topic γιατι εχει κανταντισει καφενιο το συγκεκριμενο topic..

----------


## alex-23

> Αλλά δεν έχουμε, εσείς είστε οι μάγκες.
> Έχετε καταλάβετε ότι έχετε προκαλέσει προβλήματα και στην εμάς αλλά και σε εσάς (βλέπε noda) . Αλλά επιμένετε. Μπράβο πείσμα


Καλά το πας αλλού
Ο nodas τα έκλεισε γιατί ήθελε το λινκ που θα έβρισκε να του δίνει πολλά routes, εγώ του είχα βρει τον jungle αλλά δεν του άρεσε ήθελε πολλά routes
Τα προβλήματα δεν τα δημιουργούμε εμείς αλλά το bgp

και ας μην το βλεπεουμε εμεις και εσεις αλλα *ολοι μαζι* μπορουμε??

----------


## Achille

> Αλλά δεν έχουμε, εσείς είστε οι μάγκες.
> Έχετε καταλάβετε ότι έχετε προκαλέσει προβλήματα και στην εμάς αλλά και σε εσάς (βλέπε noda) . Αλλά επιμένετε. Μπράβο πείσμα


Εσύ έχεις μουλαρώσει και δεν καταλαβαίνεις ότι το πρόβλημα δεν το δημιουργούμε εμείς, αλλά το πρωτόκολλο το οποίο δεν σου εγγυάται τοπική εμβέλεια.

Σου είπα και την λύση, βάλτε το καλύτερό σας link σε ένα AS.

Αν βγάλω δηλαδή εγώ ένα link με τον ngia και πηγαίνεις Panoramix μέσω Αμπελοκήπων και Χαλανδρίου θα σου φταίει το ένα AS που θα κάνεις τον γύρο της Αθήνας; Αν όλα μου τα links ήταν στον alex23 δεν θα είχες το ίδιο πρόβλημα που έχεις και τώρα;

Επιτέλους, άνοιξε τα μάτια σου και δες που είναι το πρόβλημα.
Δεν θα σου απαντήσω ξανά αν δεν αναγνωρίσεις ότι δεν φταίει το ένα AS για το πρόβλημά σου, γιατί δεν έχει νόημα.

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> *Πες μου που καταλαβαίνει το BGP ότι για να πάει από την Αγία Παρασκευή στην Αγία Παρασκευή, δεν πρέπει να φύγει έξω από αυτήν.*[/i]
> 
> 
> Είναι γνωστό πως δουλεύει το bgp στην παρούσα φάση. 
> *Για να πάει όμως μέσο Ουρουγουάης κάποιοι έβαλαν το χεράκι τους.*


Δεν απάντησες...

Έδωσες μόνο ένα αρνητικό σχόλιο, ακόμα και εκεί, θα σε παρακαλούσα να μου δώσεις* τον ορισμό για την "Ουρουγουάη" στο BGP*...

----------


## machine22

@ alex-23 + Achille

Καλά-καλά, ότι πείτε.
Σταματάω να ασχολούμαι, δεν πρόκειται να σας πείσω.

@ papa
Αν μπεις σε ένα ταξί και αντί να σε πάει στον προορισμό σου από τον γρηγορότερο δρόμο πάρει και άλλους επιβάτες και κάνει κύκλους .......

----------


## Achille

> @ papa
> Αν μπεις σε ένα ταξί και αντί να σε πάει στον προορισμό σου από τον γρηγορότερο δρόμο πάρει και άλλους επιβάτες και κάνει κύκλους .......


Ενώ όταν ο nemecis σε έβγαζε Πειραιά με 4 hops, ήθελες να κάνεις κύκλους.

Αυτό πως το εξηγείς; Γιατί δεν σε έσωσαν τότε τα hops του BGP;

----------


## machine22

Δεν ήθελά να με πηγαίνει από μποτιλιαρισμένους δρόμους χαμηλού ορίου ταχύτητας αφού υπήρχαν άλλοι χωρίς κίνηση.

----------


## Achille

> Δεν ήθελά να με πηγαίνει από μποτιλιαρισμένους δρόμους χαμηλού ορίου ταχύτητας αφού υπήρχαν άλλοι χωρίς κίνηση.


Και εγώ το ίδιο θέλω, γι' αυτό και το κοινό AS.

Βλέπεις που το πρόβλημά μας είναι το BGP; Θέλεις να βρούμε λύση, ή θέλεις απλά να κάνεις τη δουλειά σου εσύ αδιαφορόντας για τους άλλους;

Αν θέλεις να βρούμε μια προσωρινή λύση, την είπα και στον trendy στο άλλο thread. Τα τηλέφωνά μου τα έχει.

----------


## papashark

> Δεν ήθελά να με πηγαίνει από μποτιλιαρισμένους δρόμους χαμηλού ορίου ταχύτητας αφού υπήρχαν άλλοι χωρίς κίνηση.


Άλλαξε πρωτόκολλο.

Γιατί το BGP δεν μπορεί να ικανοποιήση τις ανάγκες σου.

Ενναλακτικά προτίμησε να περνάς από πολλά εννοποιημένα AS που έχουν καλά λινκ μεταξύ τους.

----------


## paravoid

Προσπερνώ τα trolls του στυλ "ο spirosco μπορεί να μας σώσει μόνο" (sic) και προσπαθώ να απαντήσω λίγο σε ουσία, bear with me.




> Ωραίο το κείμενο του pv Αχιλλέα … αλλά ο καθένας θα το έγραφε με 2 γνώσεις και αν διάβαζε 2-3 thread… δεν είδα κάτι που δεν ήξερα.. τουλάχιστον εγώ…


Χαίρομαι πολύ που καταλάβες τα πάντα, προσπάθησα να κάνω όσο το δυνατόν πιο κατανοητά τα πράγματα όπως έχουν στο κεφάλι μου (είναι λίγο χάος εκεί μέσα  :: ).
Δεν διατείνομαι ότι είπα κάτι πρωτοποριακό ή καινοτομικό.
Όποιος έχει ασχοληθεί στο παρελθόν με τα της δρομολόγησης του δικτύου έχει κάνει (θέλω να) πιστεύω ανάλογες σκέψεις.
Ξέρω σίγουρα ότι στη μετάβαση σε BGP ήταν στο κεφάλι όλων όσων συμμετείχαμε σε αυτή η ομαδοποίηση κάποιον AS. Το 1 AS/node ήταν προσωρινό, μεταβατικό, να παίξουμε λίγο με το BGP πριν κάνουμε και άλλες δοκιμές.

Το τεράστιο και αναλυτικό post μου έγινε για δύο λόγους:
α) Για να απαντήσω στο "δώσε μας pointers για το RTFM" (συγκέντρωσα κάποια πράγματα, όπως είπες Ιωσήφ),
β) Για να απαντήσω στην εύλογη απορία του bliz στο "γιατί, ποιός ο λόγος",
γ) Για να απαντήσω στο "ας πετάξουμε το BGP εντελώς, let's try OLSR όταν και αν".
Όλα αυτά In My Humble Opinion ως τρίτου παρατηρητή στη συγκεκριμένη προσπάθεια - δεν έχω καμμιά ουσιαστική ανάμειξη πέρα της χαλαρής κουβεντούλας με τον Αχιλλέα για το θέμα. Ας μην βουτάω εύσημα  :: 

Και επανέρχομαι: Ιωσήφ, αν λοιπόν σου φάνηκαν κατανοητά και λογικά (φαντάζομαι) τα όσα εμπεριστατωμένα έγραψα, θα μπορούσες να μου απαντήσεις σε παρόμοιο ύφος με τα αντεπιχειρηματά σου;
Θα σε παρακαλούσα όμως χωρίς υφάκι και "ποιοί είναι αυτοί οι ειδικοί".

Εξέφρασα μια άποψη, την στήριξα όσο καλύτερα μπορούσα. Περιμένω το ίδιο, διαφορετικά είσαι (εσύ και όλοι όσοι κάνουν το ίδιο) απλά trolls που σπέρνουν FUD γιατί γουστάρουν.

----------


## eaggelidis

Ρε παιδιά, πολύ χαμός για το τίποτα.

Αν όλοι στο κοινό AS έχουν καλά και γρήγορα link και επιπλέον ένα καλό και γρήγορό με πολλές εναλλακτικές οδεύσεις mesh και OSPF δεν θα υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα.

Ακόμη και αν πέσει μια είσοδος στο κοινό AS πολλές άλλες θα υπάρχουν και ανάλογα την ταχύτητά τους θα μπορούν να εξυπηρετούν όλο τον κόσμο.

Στον πραγματικό κόσμο το πρωτόκολλο μια χαρά τα καταφέρνει, εμείς είμαστε το πρόβλημα ? Καλό σχεδιασμός χρειάζεται και τίποτα άλλο.

Επιπλεόν αν κάποια διαδρομή είναι χάλια,΄ένα καλό trace θα μας το δείξει και θα το φτιάξουμε.

Νομίζετε ότι οι ISP δεν κάνουν τέτοιες κινήσεις ? 

Νομίζετε ότι οι εταιρείες που χρησιμοποιούν BGP δεν το πειράζουν όταν θέλουν να αλλάξουν κάτι και να χρησιμοποιήσουν άλλη διαδρομή ?

Το κείμενο του PV είναι ότι καλύτερο έχω διαβάσει μέχρις στιγμής.

Μπορώ την Κυριακή αυτή μετά την Γ.Σ να σας παρουσιάσω τη λύση αυτή και να την εξηγήσω όλες τις απορίες που υπάρχουν.

Το κοινό AS ούτε το traffic έχει σκοπό να κλέψει ούτε να δημιουργήσει παρέες μεταξύ φίλων.

Μπορεί να λύσει προβλήματα, και να δώσει πολλές λύσεις.

Ας δούμε την δική μου περίπτωση με το DiGi.

Έχω καλώδιο UTP. Έχω δύο link σε b για γνωστούς λόγους. (Το ένα ας το θεωρήσουμε AP)

Αν το κάνω ένα AS δημιουργώ πρόβλημα ? Όχι αφού όλο το traffic διέρχεται από το UTP και αν ο DiGi χάσει την κοινή μας είσοδο το AS και αυτά που έχει μάθει θα δρομολογούνται απο το άλλο. Τα prefixes μας ανακοινώνονται από τις γρηγορες διαδρομές.

Απλά και καθαρά πράγματα.

Σας περιμένω την Κυριακή για απορίες.

Η

----------


## NetTraptor

> θα μπορούσες να μου απαντήσεις σε παρόμοιο ύφος με τα αντεπιχειρηματά σου;


Δεν νομίζω ότι έχω να εκφράσω κάποια άποψη όπως δεν εκλαμβάνω την ωραία σου ανάλυση σαν άποψη…
Περισσότερο με ιστορική αναφορά μου μοιάζει παρά τίποτα άλλο… 
Σωστή και εμπεριστατωμένη μεν… τίποτα το πρωτότυπο δε… 

Νομίζω ότι η γνώμη μου ήταν και είναι γνωστή ενώ η διαύγεια σκέψης και η πορεία μου εδώ μέσα είναι σταθερή με σχετικά σταθερές αξίες πάνω σε θέματα τα οποία απαιτούν ομαδική εργασία… enough with the big words…

Δεν διαφωνώ με τα AS, επίσης δεν διαφωνώ ότι το BGP το OSFP και όλα τα καθιερωμένα πρωτόκολλα δεν είναι ότι καλύτερο για την περάτωση μας… Δεν μας πάνε γάντι πώς να το κάνουμε…

Από την άλλη όμως το να πορευόμαστε και να έχουμε δηλώσεις του στιλ “Εμείς θα κάνουμε αυτό και εσείς κάνετε ότι θέλετε” δεν εμπνέουν ούτε εμπιστοσύνη ούτε πρόκειται να λύσουν προβλήματα υπαρκτά…

Αν είναι να προχωρήσουμε σε major αλλαγές δρομολόγησης με μεθόδους patchwork… συγγνώμη δεν θα ακολουθήσω. Το τραβά από εδώ για να τραβήξω μετά εγώ από εκεί δεν υπόκειται στους νόμους οργανωμένου σχεδιασμού που προτείνεις και εσύ ο ίδιος στα λεγόμενα σου… Αυτά τα κάνουν οι μπακάληδες και όχι οι “γνώστες”… Ιδικά όταν εμφανίζονται εκ των υστέρων να ψάχνουν την δικαιολογία για βλακείες που έχουν κάνει και ενοχλούν. Αναφέρουν προβλήματα που ενώ με την βοήθεια μας θα μπορούσαν να λυθούν ενώ τώρα μοιάζει σαν εκβιασμός… ή το φτιάχνεις η τα σκίζω όλα… Αντιθέτως αυτοί περνούν τους νόμους στα χέρια τους και λύνουν το προβλήματα με βιασμό του routing…. Και καλά αυτό… αλλά να μην επηρεάζει και τους γύρο…

Το τεστ δεν γίνεται να γίνει χωρίς εκβιαστικά όλες οι συνορεύουσες περιοχές να πειράξουν κάτι στο routing τους για να μην επηρεαστούν.

Που καταλήγουν όλα αυτά..?
Με 2 κουβέντες και σταράτα…
Το δίκτυο μας είναι Ανώριμο σε πολλά θέματα…
Επικοινωνία, Τεχνογνωσία, Υποδομή, Διαχείριση και υλοποίηση λύσεων… αυτό φαίνετε παντού σε κάθε κίνηση μας.

Δεν διαφωνώ σε τίποτα από αυτά που είπες… ίσως το OLSR ή οι υλοποιήσεις με 1 AS ανα περιοχή να είναι η επανάσταση του AWMN (διατηρώ τις επιφυλάξεις μου όμως και για το 1 AS και για το OLSR… δεν συμμετείχα ίσως κακός στα τεστ… και δεν είμαι πεπεισμένος για την ικανότητα του να κρίνει σωστά την ποιότητα και την κατάσταση των λινκ) αλλά οι τρόποι μελέτης, υλοποίησης και συνεννόησης μου θυμίζουν τον Κωστάκη με τα αυτοκινητάκια του..

Μαθαίνει πολλά από το παιχνίδι για το περιβάλλον του … αλλά στο δρόμο έχει σπάσει όλα τα βάζα και τα τζάμια μέσα στο σπίτι…

Η ώρα θα έρθει και για αυτά τα πειράματα… αλλά θεωρώ ότι δεν είναι καιρός και δεν είναι εφικτό ακόμα… Ξαναδιάβασε το Thread και θα καταλάβεις… εκτός αν είσαι Biased

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Κάτι που θα ταίριαζε στην GPL του Δικτύου αλλά εδώ θα διαβαστεί από τους Χρήστες που έχουν το "πρόβλημα".




> Το Επίσημο Πρωτόκκολο δρομολόγησης στο Δίκτυο είναι το Χ πρωτόκκολο το οποίο έχει προταθεί από την αντίστοιχη Ομάδα Δρομολόγησης και έχει γίνει κοινώς αποδεκτό. Από την στιγμή της αποδωχής το πρωτόκκολο Χ είναι δεσμευτικό για όλο το Δίκτυο.
> 
> Για να μην υπάρχει κόλλημα στον κανόνα της Ανοιχτής Αρχιτεκτονικής του Δικτύου ο κάθε Χρήστης ή ομάδα Χρηστών μπορεί να υλοποιήσει οποιοδήποτε τρόπο δρομολόγησης ο οποίος στα άκρα του να είναι συμβατός με το Χ πρωτόκκολο. Η συμβατότητα θα εξασφαλίζει ότι το Δίκτυο δεν θα διαιρείται και η Διέλευση θα είναι Ελεύθερη.

----------


## Achille

> Περισσότερο με ιστορική αναφορά μου μοιάζει παρά τίποτα άλλο… 
> Σωστή και εμπεριστατωμένη μεν… τίποτα το πρωτότυπο δε…





> Το κείμενο του PV είναι ότι καλύτερο έχω διαβάσει μέχρις στιγμής.


Όταν οι ειδικοί μιλούν, οι άλλοι καλύτερα να σωπαίνουν.

----------


## Winner

> Όταν οι ειδικοί μιλούν, οι άλλοι καλύτερα να σωπαίνουν.


Θα μου εξηγήσει κάποιος ειδικός λοιπόν τι γίνεται άμα ένα border link μεταξύ των Areas αρχίζει να κάνει latency και packet loss;
Μήπως θα χάσουμε όλη την περιοχή αντί για ένα κομμάτι της που χάνουμε τώρα;

Παρακολουθώ με πολύ ενδειαφέρον όλη τη συζήτηση και εξακολουθώ να πιστεύω πως κοιτάμε εντελώς λάθος. Οι αλλαγές που προτείνονται δεν θα επιφέρουν δραματικές αλλαγές. Έχουν συν (+), αλλά έχουν και πλην (-).

Δείτε και την άποψή μου πιο πάνω στο thread για το ποιός πρέπει να γίνει ο στόχος μας (*kick the bgp out*).

----------


## acoul

Ο winner μιλάει όμορφα, σωστά και πολιτισμένα !! Μακάρι να είχαμε 2-3-5-10-20 ακόμη winner στην ομάδα !! Όσο δίκιο και να έχει κάποιος όταν ο τρόπος που το εκφράζει είναι κακός, προσβλητικός και μειώνει τους υπόλοιπους το χάνει αμέσως !! Καλές οι ωραίες και σωστές ιδέες και προτάσεις, αλλά πιο καλό και σημαντικό στην περίπτωση της κοινότητάς μας είναι ο καλός, πολιτισμένος και ήπιος τρόπος παράθεσης τους !!

----------


## NetTraptor

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Achille
> 
> Όταν οι ειδικοί μιλούν, οι άλλοι καλύτερα να σωπαίνουν.
> 
> 
> Θα μου εξηγήσει κάποιος ειδικός λοιπόν τι γίνεται άμα ένα border link μεταξύ των Areas αρχίζει να κάνει latency και packet loss;
> Μήπως θα χάσουμε όλη την περιοχή αντί για ένα κομμάτι της που χάνουμε τώρα;
> 
> Παρακολουθώ με πολύ ενδειαφέρον όλη τη συζήτηση και εξακολουθώ να πιστεύω πως κοιτάμε εντελώς λάθος. Οι αλλαγές που προτείνονται δεν θα επιφέρουν δραματικές αλλαγές. Έχουν συν (+), αλλά έχουν και πλην (-).
> ...


Αυτά τα ερωτήματα έχω θέση από την αρχή και εγώ winner… αλλά κούκου… άσε τους ιδικούς να ειρωνεύονται…

Υπάρχουν 40 πλεονεκτήματα και αλλά 40 μειονεκτήματα.. αλλά με τους τρόπους τους μόνο την δεύτερη 40αδα θα δούμε. Την πρώτη για να την δούμε πρέπει να κάνουμε δουλειές συνεννοημένες… Αυτοί σήκωσαν μπαϊράκι και κάνουν ότι τους καπνίσει..

----------


## papashark

> Θα μου εξηγήσει κάποιος ειδικός λοιπόν τι γίνεται άμα ένα border link μεταξύ των Areas αρχίζει να κάνει latency και packet loss;
> Μήπως θα χάσουμε όλη την περιοχή αντί για ένα κομμάτι της που χάνουμε τώρα;


Μα και τώρα αν ένα μακρυνό λινκ δεν παίζει καλά, και πάλι όλη την περιοχή χάνεις.

Το νόημα των εννιαίων AS είναι οι περιοχές με τα κοντά γρήγορα και σταθερά λινκς να είναι εννιαίες. Σε αυτήν την περίπτωση, είτε είναι border λινκ είτε απλά είναι το μακρυνό λινκ, στη ουσία είναι το ίδιο.

----------


## nvak

> Ξέρω σίγουρα ότι στη μετάβαση σε BGP ήταν στο κεφάλι όλων όσων συμμετείχαμε σε αυτή η ομαδοποίηση κάποιων AS. Το 1 AS/node ήταν προσωρινό, μεταβατικό, να παίξουμε λίγο με το BGP πριν κάνουμε και άλλες δοκιμές.


paravoid ++ 
Αυτό που βασικά προτείνεται στην παρούσα φάση των δοκιμών είναι η *ενοποίηση σε ένα AS μέχρι δύο κόμβων* με καλή επικοινωνία μεταξύ τους. 
Δημιουργεί τα λιγότερα προβλήματα και μπορεί να ρυθμίζει συνολικότερα το trafic. 
Έχει τα καλά του υπερκόμβου χωρίς όμως τα προβλήματα και τις αλληλοπαρεμβολές των πολλών interface σε μία ταράτσα.
Θέλει βέβαια ένα προγραμματισμό (όπως και τα λίνκ εξάλλου) 

Για ενοποίηση σε περισότερους των δύο κόμβων έχει ακόμα ψάξιμο (κάτι για κύκλους και σενάρια του ποιός πέφτει και τι γίνεται βλέπω)

Θα παρακαλούσα να κάνει τον κόπο κάποιος να ποστάρει οδηγίες για το πώς θα ρυθμίσουμε τους δυο router (γιά mikrotik & linux)

Σκέφτομαι δοκιμή nvak-trendy και machine22-nettraptor

----------


## paravoid

> Δεν νομίζω ότι έχω να εκφράσω κάποια άποψη όπως δεν εκλαμβάνω την ωραία σου ανάλυση σαν άποψη…
> Περισσότερο με ιστορική αναφορά μου μοιάζει παρά τίποτα άλλο…
> Σωστή και εμπεριστατωμένη μεν… τίποτα το πρωτότυπο δε…


Τότε προφανώς δεν το διάβασες καλά. Είναι άποψη. Η άποψη είναι "πολλαπλά nodes στο ίδιο AS και εφαρμογή εναλλακτικών IGP εντός του AS".
Έρχεται σε διαφωνία με την άποψη "ας μείνουμε ως έχουμε, 1 AS/node" και με την άποψη "ας πετάξουμε το BGP τελείως, όταν βρούμε άλλη λύση" ή ακόμα και με την άποψη "ας πετάξουμε το BGP τελείως, ας γυρίσουμε πάλι πίσω στο OSPF".

Από τα λεγόμενα σου μια βλέπω ότι συμφωνείς με την δική μου άποψη (αφού σου φαίνεται ιστορικά αναμενόμενη) αλλα διαφωνείς με τον τρόπο.
Μετά όμως με μπερδεύεις πάλι συμφωνόντας με τον Νίκο (Winner) που έχει άλλη άποψη.
Μπορείς σε παρακαλώ να μας πεις συγκροτημένα την δική σου άποψη σχετικά με τη δρομολόγηση του δικτύου; Πολλοί από εμάς συμφωνούμε ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα και ψάχνουμε λύσεις (άλλοι περιμένουν λύσεις εξ'ουρανού).
Αν δεν έχεις κάποια συγκεκριμένη άποψη επί του θέματος, please leave now για να κάνουμε καμμιά σοβαρή τεχνική κουβέντα.




> Θα μου εξηγήσει κάποιος ειδικός λοιπόν τι γίνεται άμα ένα border link μεταξύ των Areas αρχίζει να κάνει latency και packet loss;
> Μήπως θα χάσουμε όλη την περιοχή αντί για ένα κομμάτι της που χάνουμε τώρα;


Ό,τι χάνεις τώρα θα το χάνεις και μετά. Τα links που ενώνουν τις περιοχές δεν αλλάζουν, η δρομόλογηση εντός των αλλάζει.
Τα borders είναι θεωρητικά, όχι πρακτικά.
Έχεις ένα δίκιο όμως, στο γεγονός ότι δεν θα επωφελούμαστε από το ETX στα border links. Νομίζω πως μπορούμε να το αντέξουμε προς το παρόν.




> Παρακολουθώ με πολύ ενδειαφέρον όλη τη συζήτηση και εξακολουθώ να πιστεύω πως κοιτάμε εντελώς λάθος. Οι αλλαγές που προτείνονται δεν θα επιφέρουν δραματικές αλλαγές. Έχουν συν (+), αλλά έχουν και πλην (-).
> 
> Δείτε και την άποψή μου πιο πάνω στο thread για το ποιός πρέπει να γίνει ο στόχος μας (*kick the bgp out*).


Σου έχω ήδη απάντησει σε αυτό. Το "kick the bgp out" δεν είναι λύση για αρκετούς λόγους:
- kick it and replace it with what? Τι θα βάλεις σπίτι σου; Τι θα βάλεις στα neighbors σου; RIP ή OSPF στα MikroTik; Ή όταν και αν αποφασίσει η MikroTik να μας δώσει κανένα πρωτόκολλο, και ποιός ξέρει με τι timers;
- Compatibility με hardware routers;
- Θα βάλεις ένα IGP πρωτόκολλο σε 900-1000 links* σήμερα, ποιός ξέρει πόσα αύριο; Τα φαινόμενα του κάνει flap ένα link στον Άλιμο και floodάρεται η Πεύκη τα θυμάσαι; Σκέψου τώρα το flap να μην είναι ούτε καν flap αλλά να παίζει από τον αέρα ένα link και να αλλάζει το packet loss ή το latency, *στον Άλιμο*.

Ακόμα και να συμφωνούσα στο παραπάνω, πως προτείνεις να γίνει μια τέτοια μετάβαση; Σε μια μέρα όλοι μαζί;
Ούτε στο BGP που ήμασταν το μισό (και πολύ λέω) σε interfaces δίκτυο δεν το κάναμε έτσι.

Η λογική λέει ότι για να λύσεις ένα μεγάλο πρόβλημα το χωρίζεις σε πολλά μικρότερα υποπροβλήματα.

Το να συζητάμε να αλλάξουμε το routing protocol όλου του δικτύου με μιας, με κάτι εντελώς πειραματικό, χωρίς καν να έχουμε software από τον vendor είναι λίγο παρανοϊκό, δεν νομίζεις;
Fine by me, αλλά με όλους αυτούς που φωνάζουν "το AWMN είναι production" τι θα κάνεις;  :: 

_*: Νούμερο στο περίπου, ένα SELECT στο WiND θα μας πει καλύτερα._

----------


## NetTraptor

Δεν ξέρω μάλλον σου αρέσει να ακούς τα ίδια και τα ίδια… και μετά να γράφεις και εσύ με την σειρά σου τα ίδια με αυτούς που σου έχουν απαντήσει αλλά μετά από ένα extra filter…

Καταλαβαίνουμε πολύ καλά τι λες και νομίζω ότι και εσύ κανείς το ίδιο… 

Δεδομένα… Παίζουμε 60% με MT και η εφαρμογή πειραματικών-εξωτικών πρωτοκόλλων είναι σχεδόν αδύνατη τώρα
To OSPF με ΜΤ-ΜΤ, ΜΤ-Linux, έχει κάνει πολλές φορές fail αφήνοντας το δίκτυο ξεκρέμαστο περισσότερες φορές από ότι το ίδιο το bgp…Ίσως να έφταιγε η εκάστοτε υλοποίηση, ίσως προβλήματα από την μεριά του MT, αλλά το αποτέλεσμα είναι αυτό…
Το να πειραματιστεί μια περιοχή με 1 AS δεν είναι εφικτό διότι πρέπει να ακολουθήσουν και οι γύρο εκβιαστικά με ένα domino effect… 
Ο σχεδιασμός κάθε AS νομίζω ότι δεν είναι εύκολος και πρέπει να πέσει πολύ σχεδιασμός από biased άτομα σαν εσένα, εμένα, και πολλούς άλλους.
Τα μακρινά, τα ανισόρροπα, οι έξοδοι, το traffic, οι ανομοιογένεια των περιοχών, το εσωτερικό routing, το hardware & software, το monitoring κτλ είναι προβλήματα πολύπλοκα που δεν μας βρίσκω ικανούς να αντιμετωπίσουμε άμεσα.

Βλέποντας τα παραπάνω όπου ο καθένας κάνει ότι του καπνίσει δεν έχω εμπιστοσύνη σε κανένα να σχεδιάσει AS όπου το traffic θα περνάει και διαχειρίζεται προς όφελος όλης της κοινότητας και όχι μιας μερίδας.

Θεωρητικά όλα αυτά που λέμε είναι πολύ όμορφα, και ναι το παιχνίδι με τα AS και OSPF ή ακόμη και το OLSR είναι intriguing αλλά όχι στην κατάσταση μας όπου εκκρεμούν άλλα 200 πράγματα που δεν έχουμε συμφωνήσει και εξασφαλίσει.

Άσε που αυτό το ξαφνικό και βεβιασμένο κόψιμο στο εσείς και εμείς μου πάει κάπως στραβά… Σατανικά σκεπτόμενος… Μήπως τελικά το κόψιμο σε AS δεν έχει σκοπό την καλύτερη δρομολόγηση αλλά είναι αφορμή για την διάσπαση του δικτύου σε τσιφλίκια και περιοχές… Όποιος κύριοι έχει προβλήματα και δεν θέλει κοινή ρότα ας πάει μόνος του όπου θέλει… δεν χρειάζεται να συμπαρασύρει τους πάντες εκβιαστικά σε ένα ανοργάνωτο χορό… όλα στον καιρό τους.. και αυτό θα γίνει.
Το ξέρω Φαίδωνα ότι εσύ πάντα σκέπτεσαι τεχνικά και μου αρέσει ο τρόπος που πολλές φορές παιδεύεις θέματα… but its a thought

Το μοντέλο με τα πολλά AS δεν ταιριάζει στο μοντέλο του AWMN… ακόμα… Όταν μάθουμε να οργανωνόμαστε και να ομαδοποιούμαστε για το κοινό καλό και όχι για συμφέροντα … τότε ίσως…
Για τώρα μας πάει καλύτερα το ανοργάνωτο routing ή κάποιο ποιο χαλαρό routing model με ελάχιστη δύναμη στα χέρια οποιουδήποτε εκτός από τα χέρια ενός αποδεκτού από όλους routing team.. οποίο και αν είναι αυτό τελικά…

Είναι αυτό που λέω θέλω… με τραβάει… αλλά δεν μπορώ … δεν κάνει ίσως…

----------


## eaggelidis

Winner, NetTraptor, nvak, acoul, papashark, machine22, mew, και όσους άλλους ξεχνώ αυτή την στιγμή, 

Την Κυριακή μετά τη Γ.Σ μπορώ να εξηγήσω όλα τα +, - που έχουν σχέση με το ΒGP και να σας λύσω ότι απορίες έχετε, αν έχετε και να σας δώσω να καταλάβετε τι πρέπει να γίνει και πως γίνεται / υλοποιείται, τι χρειάζεται κ.ο.κ

Αν δεν μπορείτε το πρωϊ, μπορώ τη Δευτέρα, και βέβαια στην Cisco EXPO Τετάρτη / Πέμπτη στο INTERcontinetal.

Αν δεν έχετε προσκλήσεις pm για να σας πω τι να κάνετε.

Αν πάλι δεν μπορείτε την άλλη Κυριακή μπορώ ξανά.

Η

----------


## paravoid

> Το να πειραματιστεί μια περιοχή με 1 AS δεν είναι εφικτό διότι πρέπει να ακολουθήσουν και οι γύρο εκβιαστικά με ένα domino effect…


Λάθος.



> Βλέποντας τα παραπάνω όπου ο καθένας κάνει ότι του καπνίσει δεν έχω εμπιστοσύνη σε κανένα να σχεδιάσει AS όπου το traffic θα περνάει και διαχειρίζεται προς όφελος όλης της κοινότητας και όχι μιας μερίδας.


Γιατί, υπάρχει κάποιο bonus (χρηματικό ή άλλου είδους) άμα περνάς πολύ traffic;




> Θεωρητικά όλα αυτά που λέμε είναι πολύ όμορφα, και ναι το παιχνίδι με τα AS και OSPF ή ακόμη και το OLSR είναι intriguing αλλά όχι στην κατάσταση μας όπου εκκρεμούν άλλα 200 πράγματα που δεν έχουμε συμφωνήσει και εξασφαλίσει.


Δηλαδή πρέπει να περιμένουμε να τελειώσουν τα παιχνιδάκια οι πολιτικάτζες για να φτιάξουμε το routing; Σωθήκαμε.




> [...]
> Το ξέρω Φαίδωνα ότι εσύ πάντα σκέπτεσαι τεχνικά και μου αρέσει ο τρόπος που πολλές φορές παιδεύεις θέματα… but its a thought


Απορρίπτεις με άλλα λόγια μια λύση σε ένα τεχνικό θέμα που καταλαβαίνεις πως είναι προς το καλύτερο (ή έστω μια ιδέα πιο κοντά προς αυτό) επειδή μπορεί να έχει προεκτάσεις σε θέματα πολιτικής;
Μήπως τελικά αυτό που κάνεις τώρα είναι παιχνίδι πολιτικής;

Πάντως να ξέρεις, με το παραπάνω σκεπτικό δεν θα είχαμε βάλει *ποτέ* BGP. Το BGP είναι φτιαγμένο εξ'αρχής για να εφαρμόζει πολιτικές σε δίκτυα. Σκέψου Internet.

Πρέπει να σταματήσω τώρα γιατί αισθάνομαι μια φούντωση, μια φλόγα - πολύ flame.
To ιδανικό θα ήταν αυτό το topic να φάει ένα split σε τεχνικές και μη απόψεις.
Τα μπλέξαμε λίγο, θεωρώ.

----------


## NetTraptor

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από NetTraptor
> 
> Το να πειραματιστεί μια περιοχή με 1 AS δεν είναι εφικτό διότι πρέπει να ακολουθήσουν και οι γύρο εκβιαστικά με ένα domino effect…
> 
> 
> Λάθος.


Μωρέ άκουσε με τι σου λέω.. 

Το θέμα είναι ότι το κάθε routing έχει φτιαχτεί και αυτό πάνω σε ένα model το οποίο αντικατοπτρίζει τον άνθρωπο και τις συνήθειες του…
Τεχνικά πολλά μπορούν να γίνουν και στην θεωρία μπορεί να είναι Super… το θέμα είναι γιατί που, πως, και ποτέ… 

Επίσης όποιος είναι έξω η δίπλα στον χορό… δεν είναι personal attack … απλά αν εσύ το πονάς μια εμείς άλλη μια…

----------


## papashark

> Για τώρα μας πάει καλύτερα το ανοργάνωτο routing ή κάποιο ποιο χαλαρό routing model με ελάχιστη δύναμη στα χέρια οποιουδήποτε εκτός από τα χέρια ενός αποδεκτού από όλους routing team.. οποίο και αν είναι αυτό τελικά…


Aρα να μην κάνουμε τίποτα και να παιδευόμαστε...

Το ίδιο ακουγόταν πριν από μερικούς μήνες για τα προβλήματα στο BGP του microtik...

Ευτυχώς τότε δεν ακούσαμε όλοι τις προτροπές τους.

Και λέω ευτυχώς γιατί μπορεί για σένα τα πράγματα να ήταν καλά, αλλά εγώ τότε θα προτιμούσα να είχαμε static routing καθώς το BGP δούλευε ως static routing, αν έπεφτε το interface έπρεπε να το κλήσεις με το χέρι, όσο ποιο static γινόταν...


Τώρα αφού κλάψατε γιατί φεύγει το traffic από την περιοχή σας, αρνήσε να ορίσεις στο BGP την "περιοχή".

Τελικά μήπως η όλη ιστορία γίνετε για να γίνει μόνο και μόνο ?

----------


## NetTraptor

Όχι απλώς κάποια στιγμή θα βαρεθώ και εγώ….

Άσε μας ρε papa άλλα αντί άλλων πάλι τι σχέση έχουν οι timers με αυτό εδώ… 

eaggelidis θα ειμαι εκει...  ::

----------


## papashark

> Όχι απλώς κάποια στιγμή θα βαρεθώ και εγώ….
> 
> Άσε μας ρε papa άλλα αντί άλλων πάλι τι σχέση έχουν οι timers με αυτό εδώ… 
> 
> eaggelidis θα ειμαι εκει...


Tι σχέση έχουν ?

Είναι ακριβώς η ίδια συμπεριφορά κάτι που έχει πρόβλημα αλλά λόγο άγνοιας αρνούμαστε να δώσει λύσεις όποιος ξέρει κάτι παραπάνω :

-Δεν δουλεύει καλά
-Δεν πειράζει
-Μα δεν δουλεύει καλά, να το φτιάξουμε
-Οχι δεν θα το φτιάξουμε, θα φτιάξουμε μια 3μελη επιτροπή που θα αποφασίσει τους όρους λειτουργείας της ομάδας routing, η οποία ομάδα θα μας οργανώσει, θα βάλει τα πράγματα στην σειρά, και θα τα φτιάξει όλα.
-Μα μέχρι τότε δεν θα δουλεύει καλά
-Θα περιμένουμε την ομάδα routing ή τον από microtik Θεό να μας σώσει.

----------


## NetTraptor

Πολλαπλά διαφορετική κατάσταση… αλλά οκ αφού το λες… συμφωνώ… εντάξει τώρα?

----------


## mojiro



----------


## acoul

> Την Κυριακή μετά τη Γ.Σ μπορώ να εξηγήσω όλα τα +, - που έχουν σχέση με το ΒGP και να σας λύσω ότι απορίες έχετε, αν έχετε και να σας δώσω να καταλάβετε τι πρέπει να γίνει και πως γίνεται / υλοποιείται, τι χρειάζεται κ.ο.κ


Ηλία ευχαριστούμε, 

Κυριακή καλύτερα που θα είμαστε όλοι εκεί ... !! @mojiro: 1 εικόνα, 1000 λέξεις !!

----------


## Acinonyx

Παρόλο που το εγχειρημα "AS ανα περιοχή" είναι το επόμενο βήμα για να λύσουμε τα προβλήματα routing που έχουμε με το αργό refresh, έχω κάποιούς προβληματισμούς/ενδοιασμούς.

Αρχικά να πω ότι πιστευω πως οποιοσδήποτε υποστηριζει ότι έχει *σταθερά ασύρματα link*, τότε τουλάχιστον το έχει "καβαλήσει".

Το BGP είναι κατασκευασμένο για ενσύρματα link οπου η διαθεσιμότητα πλησιάζει το 100%.

Ας υποθέσουμε ότι έχουμε ένα δακτύλιο από 5 συνοριακούς κόμβους στο ίδιο AS.

Σε αυτή την περίπτωση αρκεί να πέσουν ταυτόχρονα δύο link μεταξύ τους για να κατερευσει το κοινο AS.

Από τη στιγμή που καταρεύσει το AS (σπάσει), ποιές θα είναι οι επιπτώσεις στο υπόλοιπο δίκτυο εκτός από το ότι δεν θα μπορούμε να επικοινωνήσουμε με τους κόμβους στο συγκεκριμένο AS;

----------


## eaggelidis

Καλή ερώτηση,

να σημειωθεί για την Κυριακή

Η

----------


## paravoid

Κάνω άλλη μια προσπάθεια στην εκλογίκευση της κουβέντας με θέμα "routing protocol transition no4", υπομονή  :: .

Εγώ βλέπω παραπάνω τις ακόλουθες απόψεις:
α) Το BGP στο τρέχον setup έχει αποδεδειγμένα προβλήματα, ας προσπαθήσουμε να τα αντιμετωπίσουμε χρησιμοποιώντας IGP εντός μεγαλύτερων areas (Χαλάνδρι, eaggelidis, paravoid κλπ.)
β) Το BGP στο τρέχον setup έχει αποδεδειγμένα προβλήματα, ας το ξηλώσουμε τελείως (Winner, Acinonyx(?) κλπ.),
γ) Το BGP στο τρέχον setup έχει αποδεδειγμένα προβλήματα, αλλά επειδή φοβάμαι τα παιχνίδια πολιτικής θέλω να λειτουργεί ως RIP με περισσότερα από 16 hops (NetTraptor),
δ) Το BGP στο τρέχον setup είναι μια χαρά,
ε) Είμαι πολιτικάτζα και δεν με ενδιαφέρουν οι τεχνικές λύσεις παρόλαυτα συμμετέχω σε τεχνικές συζητήσεις για την πλάκα/για το πολιτικό όφελος,
στ) Είμαι troll, κοιτάω μόνο αριστερά και αναλόγα από το avatar φωνάζω "thumbs up",
ζ) Είμαι ο jason και διαφωνώ,
η) Είμαι ο jason και συμφωνώ  :: 
(OK τις δύο τελευταίες δεν τις είδα παραπάνω, φόρος τιμής)
Apologies αν ξέχασα ή παρεξήγησα κάτι, πείτε το να το συμπεριλάβουμε.

Αγνοώντας τα (ε) και (στ), οι τεχνικές απόψεις είναι τέσσερις (4).
Νομίζω πως η συντριπτική πλειοψηφία, τεχνικών και μη, διαφωνούμε στο (δ).
Προσωπική εκτίμηση, αλλά νομίζω πως οι λίγο διαβασμένοι, ψαγμένοι και λογικοί μπορούν εύκολα να απορρίψουν το (γ).

Μας μένουν τα (α) και (β).
Όσοι υποστηρίζετε το (β) -διορθώστε με αν κάνω λάθος- αλλά λογικά πρέπει να είστε σχετικά ικανοποιημένοι από το (α) δεδομένου πως είναι μια κίνηση προς αυτή την κατεύθυνση.
Τα προβλήματα που αναφέρετε έχουν να κάνουν σε προβλήματα που θα έχει το eBGP (αν κατάλαβα καλά), το οποίο και προτείνετε να ξεφορτωθούμε εντελώς.
Αντιπροτείνω λοιπόν να περιμένουμε να δούμε πως θα πάει η παραπάνω κίνηση και αν όντως όλα μας τα προβλήματα (ή έστω τα περισσότερα) έχουν σαν κοινή αιτία το BGP χωρίς να κερδίζουμε κάτι, να μας πείσετε να το ξηλώσουμε εντελώς.

Deal?

Όποιος βλέπει πιο άμεσα προβλήματα της "διπλής" λειτουργίας θα πρέπει να τα αναφέρει τώρα που είναι νωρίς ώστε να προβλεφθεί η λύση τους ή να εγκαταλειφθεί το σχέδιο.
Διαφορετικά, σε περίπτωση αποτυχίας του σχεδίου, η μετέπειτα γκρίνια θα είναι άστοχη.

----------


## NetTraptor

biased αλλα δεκτο...

Το να με πατρονάρεις χωρίς να βλέπεις και εδώ και εκεί… είναι λάθος.
Το να στήσουμε ένα σωστό τεχνικά δίκτυο και καλα (αυτό που φαντάζεσαι εσύ) ενώ θα έχουμε μαλλιοτραβηχτεί στον δρόμο είναι επίσης λάθος…
Το να στήσουμε τα παραπάνω όμως με σύνεση… είναι το ζητούμενο…

Φτάνει… εγώ από εδώ και πέρα θα ακούω μόνο μέχρι και την Κυριακή το απόγευμα… και μετά θα κρίνω.... Από ότι φαίνεται το θέμα έχει αποφασιστεί … και εμένα δεν μου πέφτει πια λόγος…

Καλό μας ταξίδι…

----------


## papashark

> biased αλλα δεκτο...
> 
> Το να με πατρονάρεις χωρίς να βλέπεις και εδώ και εκεί… είναι λάθος.
> Το να στήσουμε ένα σωστό τεχνικά δίκτυο και καλα (αυτό που φαντάζεσαι εσύ) ενώ θα έχουμε μαλλιοτραβηχτεί στον δρόμο είναι επίσης λάθος…
> Το να στήσουμε τα παραπάνω όμως με σύνεση… είναι το ζητούμενο…
> 
> Φτάνει… εγώ από εδώ και πέρα θα ακούω μόνο μέχρι και την Κυριακή το απόγευμα… και μετά θα κρίνω.... Από ότι φαίνεται το θέμα έχει αποφασιστεί … και εμένα δεν μου πέφτει πια λόγος…
> 
> Καλό μας ταξίδι…


To ζητούμενο δεν είναι η σύνεση αλλά το στήσιμο.

----------


## vector

> To ζητούμενο δεν είναι η σύνεση αλλά το στήσιμο.


το ζητουμενο ειναι το στησιμο με συνεση..

----------


## Ygk

> .... συνεση..


Τον ορισμό της λέξης.... θα μπορούσε κάποιος???

----------


## alex-23

Συναίνεση
Είναι η συγκατάθεση (κάποιου) σε (κάτι),το να επιτρέπει να συμβεί κάτι


πχ Για να κάνουμε ένα AS όλους τους κόμβους στο Χαλανδρι πρέπει να συναινέσουν όλοι.

----------


## Ygk

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από vector
> 
> .... συνεση..





> Συναίνεση
> ...

----------


## alex-23

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Ygk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από vector
> 
> ...


  ::   ::   ::  
*Σύνεση* είναι η τήρηση φρόνιμης στάσης απέναντι στα πράγματα κυρίως ως αποτέλεσμα σωστής κρίσης ,η σοφία που εφαρμόζει ο κάθε ένας σε ζητήματα καθημερινότητας

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Μέχρι τώρα έχουμε το Χαλάνδρι να βαδίζει προς την κατεύθυνση του 1 AS και την Καλλιθέα. Θα είναι μια καλή τοπολογία για αρχή λόγω του ότι δεν υπάρχουν συνδέσεις μεταξύ των 2 αυτών περιοχών.
Συνέχεια έχει κάποια γειτονική περιοχή.

Τα αποτελέσματα θα δείξουν

----------


## nvak

Καλά είναι να τα πούμε την Κυριακή πρίν γίνει οτιδήποτε. 

Δική μου γνώμη είναι να πάμε στο "1AS = Δύο κοντινοί κόμβοι" 
Το παραπάνω θέλει κάποιους κανόνες που ακόμα δεν τους έχουμε θέσει για να μπορούμε να το γενικεύσουμε.

Αν μη τι άλλο το "1AS = Δύο κοντινοί κόμβοι" δίνει κίνητρο στους διστακτικούς να σπάζουν τα λίνκ τους  ::

----------


## papashark

> Μέχρι τώρα έχουμε το Χαλάνδρι να βαδίζει προς την κατεύθυνση του 1 AS και την Καλλιθέα. Θα είναι μια καλή τοπολογία για αρχή λόγω του ότι δεν υπάρχουν συνδέσεις μεταξύ των 2 αυτών περιοχών.
> Συνέχεια έχει κάποια γειτονική περιοχή.
> 
> Τα αποτελέσματα θα δείξουν


Βάλε και τον Πειραιά μέσα.

Αρχικά ο Papashark #23, και ο Foxer (papashark) #1790

Ο 3ος που θα μπεί θα είναι ο Profitis #405, και βλέπουμε.

----------


## sotiris

Και την Πεύκη, τωρα είναι ενα ο eaggelidis -digi και θα ενωθούν ο 69eyes και εγώ.

----------


## Achille

Για να βάλετε σε ένα AS πάνω από δυο κόμβους, πρέπει να κλείνετε τουλάχιστον ένα κύκλο, δεν έχει δοκιμαστεί ακόμα πως και αν θα γίνεται redistribution από το ένα προτόκολλο στο άλλο κλπ.

Μη βιάζεστε.

----------


## argi

Μετά απο 8 σελίδες posts σχετικών και άσχετών προτείνω τα εξής...

- Ας φτιαχτεί ένα πλάνο rollout στο Χαλάνδρι. 
- Είναι τώρα 2 οι κόμβοι... ας κάνουμε μια δοκιμή με 3 ή 4... Ας μέινει για κανα μήνα και οι υπευθυνοι του εγχειρήματος να μας παρουσιάσουν αποτελέμσατα με κάποιες *προκαθορισμένες μετρικές*. 

- Για να έχουμε μέτρο συγκρισης πρέπει να δοκιμάσουμε μια κατάσταση *πριν και μετά,* οπότε καλό ειναι να έχουμε χρησιμοποιήσει τις μετρικές ΚΑΙ πριν ώστε να μπορούμε να εκτιμήσουμε τις διαφορές.

- Η ερευνα είναι οργανωμένο πείραμα και όχι πειραματσιμός γενικά, και πρέπει να μετράει να εξηγεί και να προβλέπει και προπάντων να επαναλαμβάνεται. 

*Δεν με νοιάζει ποιος θα το κάνει και αν το κάνει σωστά θα είναι μάγκας και θα του βγάλω το καπέλο*. Από την άλλη βέβαια το "θα το κάνω με το έτσι θέλω και οι υπόλοιποι που είστε άσχετοι να πάτε να..." μάλλον δεν πρόκειται να βοηθήσει ούτε την αποτίμηση της κατάστασης ούτε βέβαια την επιτυχία του πειρμάματος...

*Μπορούμε να δουμε παρακαλώ ΠΛΑΝΟ και ΜΕΤΡΙΚΕΣ ΑΞΙΟΛΟΓΗΣΗΣ ή τέλος πάντων ένα ΠΕΙΣΤΙΚΟ ΣΧΕΔΙΟ πειράματος...*

Προφανώς αν το πείραμα πάει καλά τότε πρέπει να βγούν και κάποιες οδηγίες για το πως να επαναλαμβάνεται καθώς και η σχετική "ανάλυση ευαισθησίας" (αν γίνει αυτό τότε συμβαίνει αυτό, αν γίνει το άλλο, τότε...)

Oι υπόλοιποι που βιάζονται να το υλοποιήσουν ας περιμένουν να δούμε τα αποτελέσματα σε σημαντική κλίμακα χρονου (1-2 μήνες), δεν χάθηκε ο κόσμος δα να περιμένουμε λίγο...

Δεν έχω διδακτορικό στο routing ξέρω όμως να κάνω έρευνα.

@rg!

----------


## NetTraptor

Εγώ θέλω να υποδείξω ότι συμπλέγματα 2 κόμβων του 1ος AS είχαν availability μέχρι και 90% δηλαδή 10-11 ήμερες downtime από τον Μάιο έως τον Σεπτέμβριο οπότε και είχαν αρχίσει τέτοιες δοκιμές. Καλά το κακό συνεχίζετε και μετά αλλά λίγο καλύτερα … μάλλον καθόντουσαν πάνω στον ρουτερ?… από 4-9 μέρες

Άρα εγώ κρίνω ποιο συνετό, αν θα γίνει deployment με ospf, να υπάρχουν ασφαλιστικές δικλίδες…

Κύκλοι κόμβων 3 και άνω
Δυνατά λινκ
Scripts με netwatch just in case
Αναδιάταξη και evaluation και των border links αλλά και των εσωτερικών λινκ
Prepends όπου χρειαστεί??? Δεν ξέρω για αυτό.. 
Αναδιατάξεις κάθε φορά που έχουμε νέους στο παιχνίδι

Τώρα αν μου πει κανείς ότι αυτά δεν θέλουν οργάνωση, λεφτά και πολύ παραπάνω δουλειά από μερικά click.. εεε τι να πω… παρατηρήστε κιόλας ότι περισσότερο θα φαγωθούν με τα εσω-εξωτερικά τους παρά θα καταφέρουν να φέρουν νέους στο παιχνίδι.

Μετά εγώ θα περίμενα ένα full report ως προς το balance της επένδυσης (χρόνου, χρημάτων, νεύρων), αυτών που κέρδισαν και αυτών που είχαν…

Διορθώστε με αν έχω κάνει κανένα λάθος στην λογική των ασφαλιστικών δικλίδων…έτσι δεν είναι?

Αφού το αποφασίσατε και λόγος δεν μας πέφτει… να δούμε… τι θα κάνουμε?

P.S. Stats talk …. Bullshit walk

----------


## papashark

> Εγώ θέλω να υποδείξω ότι συμπλέγματα 2 κόμβων του 1ος AS είχαν availability μέχρι και 90% δηλαδή 10-11 ήμερες downtime από τον Μάιο έως τον Σεπτέμβριο οπότε και είχαν αρχίσει τέτοιες δοκιμές. Καλά το κακό συνεχίζετε και μετά αλλά λίγο καλύτερα … μάλλον καθόντουσαν πάνω στον ρουτερ?… από 4-9 μέρες


Για τα δεδομένα του awmn μια χαρά είναι.

Πριν αρχίσει ο κόσμος να φτιάχνει τους timers, εγώ είχα 50% πιθανότητα να φτάσω από τον Πειραιά στον Βορρά (και λέω πιθανότητα, γιατί αρκετές φορές που έφτανα με 1s lag ήταν δώρο άδωρο...)

----------


## NetTraptor

> Για τα δεδομένα του awmn μια χαρά είναι.


I rest my case....  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Με σχεδόν 1 μήνα περίπου τον χρόνο downtime μην ξαναφωνάξετε σε αυτούς που κλείνουν τους router όταν πάνε διακοπές…  ::   ::   ::   :: 

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   :: 

Noda ακους... εισαι ΘΕΟΣ  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

> Από τη στιγμή που καταρεύσει το AS (σπάσει), ποιές θα είναι οι επιπτώσεις στο υπόλοιπο δίκτυο εκτός από το ότι δεν θα μπορούμε να επικοινωνήσουμε με τους κόμβους στο συγκεκριμένο AS;





> Καλή ερώτηση,
> 
> να σημειωθεί για την Κυριακή
> 
> Η


Θα μπορούσες να το εξηγήσεις εδώ στο forum;

----------


## dti

Μπορώ να πληροφορηθώ ποιος είναι ο λόγος που αυθαίρετα πήρε το "AS Chalandriou" το #3 στο WiND;  :: 
Το #3 ανήκει στον KGP (στον Κόκκινο Μύλο Ν. Φιλαδέλφειας) άσχετα αν δεν έχει ενεργοποιηθεί ακόμη...

Μετά τις μαϊμουδιές στο routing θα κάνετε το ίδιο και στο WiND;  ::  
Ελπίζω κάποιος hostmaster να επαναφέρει την τάξη...

----------


## Cha0s

Δαμιανέ το πρόβλημα δεν είναι το AS Number...μην δημιουργούμε προβλήματα εκεί που δεν υπάρχουν.

----------


## dti

Το πρόβλημα είναι οτι κάποιοι αυθαιρετούν και μας γράφουν κανονικά...
Δηλαδή αν πάω και βάλω κι εγώ στο 2ο class c που έχω, αυθαίρετα το #3 στο bgp τί θα συμβεί; 
Υποτίθεται οτι φύγαμε από τη nodedb για να έχουμε μια βάση καλύτερη και με ποιο σωστά στοιχεία... 
Όχι για να εκμεταλλευθούν το γεγονός κάποιοι και να κάνουν τις εξυπνάδες τους...
Θα ήθελα να πληροφορηθώ ποιος hostmaster επέτρεψε να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο...

----------


## Vigor

Yποθετική ερώτηση (αλλά ίσως πιθανή στο μέλλον):

Έρχεται μεθαύριο ένας νέος χρήστης, ο οποίος ενδιαφέρεται να βγάλει *ένα* ΒΒ link για αρχή, και λόγω μορφολογίας/δυνατοτήτων της περιοχής πρέπει αναγκαστικά να ενσωματωθεί στο δικό σας "τσιφλίκι".

Πώς τον αντιμετωπίζετε?

- Ως *κλειστό (αλα ghetto-AS)* ή 
- Ως *"έλα κι εσύ κ'ας μην έχεις να προσφέρεις εναλλακτικές οδούς εσωτερικής δρομολόγησης μέσα στο AS μας"*?

 ::

----------


## Cha0s

Δεν έχουν την δυνατότητα να αλλάξουν οι χρήστες το Node id οπότε δεν το 'επέτρεψε' κάποιος hostmaster.

Σαν μέλος της ομάδας hostmaster πιστεύω και τα υπόλοιπα άτομα δεν θα δώσουν επίσημη απάντηση εδώ, οπότε τσάμπα το ρωτάς.

Το ποιος αυθαιρετεί και ποιος γράφει ποιον είναι αλλουνού παπά ευαγγέλιο...

----------


## dti

Δηλαδή θες να μας πεις οτι το #3 δόθηκε αυτόματα από το WiND;  ::  

Σαν hostmaster θά 'πρεπε να ενδιαφέρεσαι να μην καταπατούνται τα δικαιώματα όσων ήταν από τους πρώτους που έκαναν καταχώρηση στη nodedb. Και αυτός στο #3 ΔΕΝ ήταν ο alex23 αλλά ο KGP.

Και βέβαια το θέμα με τις αυθαιρεσίες αυτές δεν θα μείνει έτσι. 
Είτε θέλετε να δώσετε επίσημη απάντηση είτε όχι.
Απλά με το στυλάκι σου δείχνεις για μία ακόμη φορά το ήθος και τις αρχές που έχεις.

----------


## Vigor

Ήρεμα Δαμιανέ.

Είμαι σίγουρος πως οι hostmasters ως ομάδα θα το ερευνήσουν και θα μας δώσουν μια επίσημη απάντηση.  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Δαμιανέ πήγαινε για ύπνο καλύτερα...

Όποιος δεν συμφωνέι μαζί σου είναι ανήθικος και εχθρός σου... Σύνελθε επιτέλους!

Είσαι σοβαρός; Περιμένεις επίσημη απάντηση εδώ;

Και που ξέρεις αν ο KGP έδωσε το account του στον Άλεξ; 


Σου καταπάτησε κανείς το νούμερο ένα; (μην φοβάσαι δεν σου πήρε κανείς την πρωτιά...λίγο πέρσυ η Παπαρίζου αλλά οκ  ::  )
Σταμάτα να δημιουργείς προβλήματα εκεί που δεν υπάρχουν πια!


Σαν hostmaster θα απαντήσω μόνο εκ μέρους της ομάδας υπογράφοντας σαν Hostmaster. Τώρα απαντάω σαν Βαγγέλης αρέσει δεν αρέσει.

----------


## nvak

Αφήστε τους να κάνουν τις δοκιμές τους. Ακόμη δεν έχουμε κάποιο πρόβλημα να φωνάζουμε.
Φανταστήτε τι έχει να γίνει αν υπάρξει κάποιο μεταβατικό πρόβλημα  ::  

Η χρήση των μονοψήφιων - διψήφιων είναι καλή για τις περιοχές. 
Το κακό είναι ότι κάποιοι έχουν δεθεί συναισθηματικά με τα νούμερα.

Θα μπορούσαμε να κάνουμε και την αριθμοδότηση των AS όχι με το νούμερο του κόμβου αλλά την IP
π.χ. η Αγ. Παρασκευή να έχει το AS 14 και ο κόμβος μου το AS 14145 αντί του 2315.

----------


## papashark

> Το πρόβλημα είναι οτι κάποιοι αυθαιρετούν και μας γράφουν κανονικά...
> Δηλαδή αν πάω και βάλω κι εγώ στο 2ο class c που έχω, αυθαίρετα το #3 στο bgp τί θα συμβεί; 
> Υποτίθεται οτι φύγαμε από τη nodedb για να έχουμε μια βάση καλύτερη και με ποιο σωστά στοιχεία... 
> Όχι για να εκμεταλλευθούν το γεγονός κάποιοι και να κάνουν τις εξυπνάδες τους...
> Θα ήθελα να πληροφορηθώ ποιος hostmaster επέτρεψε να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο...


Πλέον δεν έχει καμία σημασία τι νούμερο είχαν τα μέλη πριν στην Nodedb, καθότι η nodedb άλλαξε αρίθμηση.

Και εγώ ήθελα να περάσω ένα κόμβο στο wind με το παλιό του νούμερο, πλην όμως τα νούμερα της Nodedb δεν υπάρχουν πια, και δεν μπορούσα καν να βρω ποιό ήταν το παλιό νούμερο

----------


## acoul

Νομίζω ότι θα έπρεπε να είχε κάτσει κάτω η ομάδα routing, να καταλήξει σε ένα σχέδιο δράσης, να το μεταφέρει και στους υπόλοιπους και από εκεί και πέρα να γίνουν οι όποιες δοκιμές. 

Δεν ακούγεται ωραία σε ένα πειραματικό δίκτυο να χρειάζεται "άδεια" για πειραματισμούς, αλλά όταν και αν αυτό επηρεάζει γενικότερα την καλή και ομαλή λειτουργία του δικτύου τότε πρέπει να υπάρχει μια πιο λεπτή και συλλογική προσέγγιση στο θέμα...

Να προτείνω να πέσουν οι τόνοι, μπορούμε να επικοινωνούμε χωρίς να πετάγονται οι φλέβες από την ένταση. Για όσους έχουν ένταση και υπέρ-ένταση ας οργανώσουμε ένα αγώνα basket ... !!

----------


## Vigor

*@nvak*
Καλή σαν ιδέα. Ωστόσο:

Έτσι όμως *δεν θα μπορούσες* να "ενοποιήσεις" σε ένα AS όμορρες περιοχές όπως Αγία Παρασκευή-Χολαργό-Παπάγου.

Ενδεχόμενες σκέψεις ενοποίησης AS ίσως να καταποντιζόντουσαν υπό αυτή τη θεώρηση...  :: 

Επίσης:

*Κατά πόσο είναι πεπεισμένοι* οι hostmasters πως κατά την αίτηση απόδωσης C-Class o υποψήφιος την έχει συμπληρώσει *σωστά* βάζοντας το Δήμο στον οποίο ανήκει και με ποιά μέσα *μπορούν να το διασταυρώσουν*?

Υποψιάζομαι πως στο πέρασμα του χρόνου κάποια *C-Class* έχουν δοθεί *λανθασμένα* σε ιδιοκτήτες κόμβων που ανήκουν *σε άλλο Δήμο*.
Θα συμβούλευα τους hostmasters να ρίξουν μια πιο ενδελεχή ματιά στο τελευταίο.  ::

----------


## eaggelidis

Το τι νούμερο χρηισμοποιούμε δεν έχει καμιά απολύτως σημασία.

Απλά για λόγους καλύτερης διαχείρισης θα πρέπει πιστεύω να χρησιμοποιήσουμε τα private AS 65χχχ .

Βέβαια ακόμη δεν έχει αλλάξει τίποτα στο BGP και το #3 δεν εμφανίζεται πουθενά, άρα κακώς φωνάζουμε ....

Σας περιμένω όλους αύριο

Η

----------


## Cha0s

> Να προτείνω να πέσουν οι τόνοι, μπορούμε να επικοινωνούμε χωρίς να πετάγονται οι φλέβες από την ένταση. Για όσους έχουν ένταση και υπέρ-ένταση ας οργανώσουμε ένα αγώνα basket ... !!


Ναι Αλέξανδρε έχεις δίκιο... μας προσβάλουν μπροστά στα μούτρα μας και θα ηρεμήσουμε...

Σαν δεν ντρεπόμαστε λίγο λέω 'γω.

Τέλοσπάντων, μιας και δεν μου αρέσει το Μπάσκετ δεν οργανώνουμε καμία ποδηλασία που το κατέχω καλύτερα; (εκτός αν με θεωρείς και εσύ ανήθικο και άναρχο  ::   ::  )

----------


## eaggelidis

acoul,

δυστυχώς μια ομάδα η οποία δεν στηρίζεται δεν έχει νόημα ύπαρξης.

Η

----------


## argi

> Μετά απο 8 σελίδες posts σχετικών και άσχετών προτείνω τα εξής... 
> 
> - Ας φτιαχτεί ένα πλάνο rollout στο Χαλάνδρι. 
> - Είναι τώρα 2 οι κόμβοι... ας κάνουμε μια δοκιμή με 3 ή 4... Ας μέινει για κανα μήνα και οι υπευθυνοι του εγχειρήματος να μας παρουσιάσουν αποτελέμσατα με κάποιες προκαθορισμένες μετρικές. 
> 
> - Για να έχουμε μέτρο συγκρισης πρέπει να δοκιμάσουμε μια κατάσταση πριν και μετά, οπότε καλό ειναι να έχουμε χρησιμοποιήσει τις μετρικές ΚΑΙ πριν ώστε να μπορούμε να εκτιμήσουμε τις διαφορές. 
> 
> - Η ερευνα είναι οργανωμένο πείραμα και όχι πειραματσιμός γενικά, και πρέπει να μετράει να εξηγεί και να προβλέπει και προπάντων να επαναλαμβάνεται. 
> 
> ...


O σεβασμός και η στήριξη ξεκινάνε απο την κατανόηση των προβλημάτων και σοβαρή προσπάθεια αντιμετώπισης τους... Ενα απο τα σοβαρά προβλήματα που έχει το εγχείρημα είναι ότι εκτός του "πειρμάματος" δεν είναι ξεκάθαρο στην κοινότητα ποιοι είναι οι σκοποί του, ποιοι οι στόχοι του και πως αυτοί θα μετρηθούν. Δεν αμφισβητώ την αυθεντία κανενός αλλά ο καλύτερος τρόπος για κερδίζεις τον σεβασμό των άλλων ειναι να κάνεις σοβαρή και συγκροτημένη δουλειά (και η επικοινωνία είναι ενα μέρος αυτής).

Περιμένω με ενδιαφερον να πάρω κάποιες απαντήσεις στα παραπάνω ερωτήματα.

@rg!

----------


## dti

> μας προσβάλουν μπροστά στα μούτρα μας και θα ηρεμήσουμε...
> 
> Σαν δεν ντρεπόμαστε λίγο λέω 'γω.


Για σύνελθε...
Δες τί έγραψες πιο πάνω και με τί στυλ...

Έχει και το θράσσος τα όριά του...
Κι αν "λείπει" ο MAuVE που σ' έβαζε στη θέση που σου αξίζει, δε σημαίνει οτι θα κάνεις ότι θες... ούτε θα καλύπτεις αυθαιρεσίες.
Η ιδιότητα του hostmaster έχει ευθύνες. Το να καλύπτεις κάποιους που έκαναν αυτή την αυθαιρεσία, είναι φυσικό να μας εξοργίζει, γιατί αποδεικνύεται οτι δεν ήταν κάτι τυχαίο, αλλά υπήρχε λόγος που επέλεξαν χαμηλό αριθμό για το AS τους. Γιατί όταν καταχώρησαν το AS Chalandriou πήραν κάποιο node id από το 6563 έως 6575 σύμφωνα με αυτά που φαίνονται στο WiND. Aλλά προφανώς το νούμερο είναι μεγάλο και δεν τους κάνει... οπότε βρήκαν το #3 που τους βόλευε... Γιατί π.χ. δεν "δόθηκε" το #3 στον choosen που καταχώρησε την ίδια ημέρα με τον alex23 στις 18/10/2005;

Αν δεν θες να τ' ακούς, να μην προβάλλεις *γελοίες* δικαιολογίες και κυρίως να μην παίζεις με τη νομημοσύνη μας και μάλιστα με αυθάδη τρόπο. 
Και αφού δεν εκπροσωπείς την ομάδα των hostmasters, γιατί έσπευσες να πεις την εξυπνάδα σου:




> Δεν έχουν την δυνατότητα να αλλάξουν οι χρήστες το Node id οπότε δεν το 'επέτρεψε' κάποιος hostmaster.


Βγάζεις νόημα από αυτή την *ανοησία*;

----------


## papashark

> ...


Για σύνελθε...
Δες τί έγραψες πιο πάνω και με τί στυλ...

----------


## Achille

> Βέβαια ακόμη δεν έχει αλλάξει τίποτα στο BGP και το #3 δεν εμφανίζεται πουθενά, άρα κακώς φωνάζουμε ....


Μην τα λες αυτά έτσι απότομα ρε Ηλία και μας κάθονται στο λαιμό  :: 

Το #3 το έχω κάνει register εγώ προ 6μήνου σε περίπτωση που χρειαζόταν να χρησιμοποιηθεί.

Από ότι φαίνεται όμως δεν θα το χρησιμοποιήσουμε, και θα πάμε σε κάποιο μεγάλο νούμερο, πιθανότατα και από τα private που λέει ο eaggelidis αν δεν ξυνίσει το mikrotik.

Το #3 πάντως δεν υπήρχε στο import της nodedb, οπότε έτσι και αλλιώς δεν μπορεί να το χρησιμοποιήσει ο KGP, ακόμα και αν εμφανιστεί μετά απο 4 χρόνια που έχουμε να ακούσουμε το όνομά του.

Βρείτε κανένα άλλο topic για να trollάρετε, αυτό το έχετε ξεσκίσει αρκετά  ::

----------


## dti

> Και εγώ ήθελα να περάσω ένα κόμβο στο wind με το παλιό του νούμερο, πλην όμως τα νούμερα της Nodedb δεν υπάρχουν πια, και δεν μπορούσα καν να βρω ποιό ήταν το παλιό νούμερο


Οι hostmasters έχουν το αρχείο της nodedb που είχα παραδώσει στο Δ.Σ. και φυσικά μπορούν να σε πληροφορήσουν ποιό ήταν το node id που έψαχνες. Μπορούν βέβαια και να αλλάξουν το νέο nodeid βάζοντας το παλιό, εφόσον βέβαια σου "ανήκει" αυτό.

Διαφωνώ με το οτι δεν έχει σημασία το παλιό nodeid, όχι γιατί έτυχε και ήμουν ο #1, αλλά γιατί με αυτά και με αυτά, αποδεικνύεται οτι μερικοί το μόνο που θέλουν είναι να αυθαιρετούν για να εξυπηρετήσουν συγκεκριμένες καταστάσεις, χωρίς μάλιστα να δίνουν λογαριασμό σε κανέναν...

----------


## papashark

> ...
> Το #3 πάντως δεν υπήρχε στο import της nodedb, οπότε έτσι και αλλιώς δεν μπορεί να το χρησιμοποιήσει ο XXX
> ...


To ίδιο ισχύει Δαμιανέ για το Node που ήθελα να περάσω (και φταίω εγώ γι' αυτό, και όχι το γεγονός ότι επί 3-4 χρόνια δεν ξανασχολήθικα)

----------


## argi

Οταν τελειωσει το trolling, μπορεί *καποιος απο τους συντονιστες του εγχειρήματος να μας ενημερώσει για τις ουσιαστικές διαστάσεις/ερωτήσεις του θέματος????*

@rg!

----------


## dti

> Το #3 το έχω κάνει register εγώ προ 6μήνου *σε περίπτωση που χρειαζόταν να χρησιμοποιηθεί.*


Σοβαρά; Με ποιά διαδικασία το έκανες register; Μήπως υπό την ιδιότητα του hostmaster;  :: 
Μήπως ήθελες κι εσύ να εμφανίζεσαι από τους "πρώτους";  ::   ::   ::  
Κι αφού το έκανες register εσύ, πώς εμφανίζεται να το καταχώρησε ο alex23; Πολλές συμπτώσεις...
*Και ποιά ήταν η περίπτωση που μπορεί να χρειαζόταν να χρησιμοποιηθεί;*

Όσο για τον KGP, έχει να εμφανιστεί ακριβώς ένα χρόνο και όχι τέσσερα...
Αν τον γνώριζες, θα θυμόσουν οτι καθόταν στο ίδιο τραπέζι με μένα, εσένα, τον paravoid, τον papashark, τον stoidis, τον Lewis και τον orion από τo twmn σε κάποιο διάλειμμα του περυσινού Cisco Expo, στην καφετέρια του Intercontinental.
Το οτι δεν υπήρχε το #3 στα δεδομένα της nodedb δεν σου δίνει κανένα δικαίωμα να αυθαιρετείς ούτε και να διεκδικείς nodeid που το είχε κατοχυρώσει άλλος και λόγω των γνωστών προβλημάτων της nodedb κάποια στιγμή διεγράφη. Το ίδιο π.χ. δεν είχε συμβεί στον dermanis, στον m0rales και στον dromeas; Πήγε κανένας να τους πάρει το nodeid τους;

----------


## papashark

> ...


Πολύ κακό για το τίποτα...

Μπορείς αύριο να ζητήσεις την παύση του από την Γ.Σ. 

Βρήκες ευκαιρία να ρίξεις λίγη χολή, μην πάει χαμένη.

ΝΑ σε χαίρονται οι Mods που σου επιτρέπουν την συμπεριφορά αυτή κάθε μέρα εδώ μέσα, τουλάχιστον υσηχάσαμε από τις διαρκείς αναίτιες και απόκλητες επιθέσεις του Mauve...

----------


## eaggelidis

Πολύ κακό για το τίποτα.

Μπορούμε να γυρίσουμε στα αρχικά μας ερωτήματα και συμπεράσματα ?

Η

----------


## Achille

> Το οτι δεν υπήρχε το #3 στα δεδομένα της nodedb δεν σου δίνει κανένα δικαίωμα να αυθαιρετείς ούτε και να διεκδικείς nodeid που το είχε κατοχυρώσει άλλος και λόγω των γνωστών προβλημάτων της nodedb κάποια στιγμή διεγράφη. Το ίδιο π.χ. δεν είχε συμβεί στον dermanis, στον m0rales και στον dromeas; Πήγε κανένας να τους πάρει το nodeid τους;


Κάποιοι δεν δίνουν την ίδια σημασία με σένα στα νούμερα.

Αφού όμως σε ενόχλησε τόσο πολύ, το έσβησα από το WiND (ξαναλέω ότι τελικά δεν επρόκειτο να χρησιμοποιηθεί για τεχνικούς λόγους - priority στο BGP).

Άμα θες, πάρε και ένα τηλέφωνο το φίλο σου τον KGP και πες του να κάνει μια αίτηση να του το ξαναδώσουμε... και αν θυμάσαι και κανένα ακόμα νούμερο που δεν είναι καταχωρημένο στο WiND, πες μας να το κάνουμε reserve μήπως αποφασίσει να το διεκδικήσει κανείς στην επόμενη ζωή.

----------


## argi

Για να καταλάβω κάτι... Γινεται ένα "πείραμα"... Και προτιμάς αντί να απαντήσεις στην ουσία των ερωτήσεων, το πληκρτολόγιο παιρνει φωτιά στο trolling΄στο topic που θα έπρεπε να είσαι technical leader???

Μπορείς να απαντήσεις στις ερωτήσεις και τις θέσεις που έχουν διατυπωθεί? *Ας σταματήσει εδώ το trolling ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ* 

@rg!

----------


## mojiro

ειχα στηλει email στην ομαδα hostmaster για την δεσμευση των 9000-9999
για διαφορες χρησεις. πχ bgp, voip, special κομβοι Κλπ

καλο ειναι να μην ανακετευονται τα nodes με τα special AS για λογους
οργανωσης, διαφανειας και αποφυγης αντιδρασεων.

το node-id "3" ειναι οτι καλυτερο για δοκιμες αλλα μεχρι εκει. ειναι γνωστες
οι συνεπειες (τοπικα και μονο) ενος μικρου AS.

----------


## Achille

> Μπορείς να απαντήσεις στις ερωτήσεις και τις θέσεις που έχουν διατυπωθεί? *Ας σταματήσει εδώ το trolling ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ* 
> 
> @rg!


Έκανες καμιά ερώτηση και την έχασα μέσα στα trollαρίσματα;
Δεν βοηθάνε και οι moderators, τόσα σκουπίδια χάθηκα...

----------


## eaggelidis

mojiro,

σωστή κίνηση. Η θα χρησιμοποιήσουμε κάποιο special ΑΣ ή θα πάρουμε αυτά που είνα well defined .

Προσωπικά νομίζω ότι τα δεύτερα είναι ότι καλύτερο.

(Σκέψου και τι διασύνδεση με το real INTERnet)

Η

----------


## argi

> Μετά απο 8 σελίδες posts σχετικών και άσχετών προτείνω τα εξής... 
> 
> - Ας φτιαχτεί ένα πλάνο rollout στο Χαλάνδρι. 
> - Είναι τώρα 2 οι κόμβοι... ας κάνουμε μια δοκιμή με 3 ή 4... Ας μέινει για κανα μήνα και οι υπευθυνοι του εγχειρήματος να μας παρουσιάσουν αποτελέμσατα με κάποιες προκαθορισμένες μετρικές. 
> 
> - Για να έχουμε μέτρο συγκρισης πρέπει να δοκιμάσουμε μια κατάσταση πριν και μετά, οπότε καλό ειναι να έχουμε χρησιμοποιήσει τις μετρικές ΚΑΙ πριν ώστε να μπορούμε να εκτιμήσουμε τις διαφορές. 
> 
> - Η ερευνα είναι οργανωμένο πείραμα και όχι πειραματσιμός γενικά, και πρέπει να μετράει να εξηγεί και να προβλέπει και προπάντων να επαναλαμβάνεται. 
> 
> ...


Μπορείς να σχολιάσεις το παραπάνω για αρχή... 

Και η ερώτηση είναι 
- Ποιος ο σκοπός του πειραμαματος? (ποια θα είναι τα προσδοκόμενα οφέλη)
- Ποιοι ο στοχοι του πειραμαματος? (πως θα υλοποιηθούν οι σκοποί?)
- Ποιες οι μετρικές (πως θα μετρήσουμε αν πιάσαμε τους στόχους)
- Με ποια μεθοδολογία θα εκτιμήσουμε τα αποτελέσματα?
- Πως θα γίνει το rollout και ποιο το χρονικό πλάνο?
- Πρέπει να υλοποιηθεί άμεσα σε παραπάνω απο 1 περιοχές?
- Ποιοι οι περιορισμοί?
- Τι είδους documentation θα παραχθεί και ποια θα είναι τα αποτελέσματα σαν γνώση για διάχυση?

Ευχαριστώ

@rg!

----------


## dti

> το node-id "3" ειναι οτι καλυτερο για δοκιμες αλλα μεχρι εκει. ειναι γνωστες
> οι συνεπειες (τοπικα και μονο) ενος μικρου AS.


Για ανάλυσέ το αυτό λίγο... Για να δουν και οι υπόλοιποι τους τεχνικούς λόγους επιλογής του #3...
Κανείς δεν θα είχε πρόβλημα να χρησιμοποιηθεί για δοκιμές το #3, έστω ακόμη κι αν δεν είχε ειπωθεί δημόσια τίποτε. 
Ο τρόπος όμως που έγινε "registered" ήταν αυτός που έδωσε λαβή για διάφορες σκέψεις...

----------


## argi

*Μπορεί να τελιώνει επιτέλους η ιστορία με το #3... γιατί μας έγιναν τα 3 --> 2

Ας μείνουμε στο θέμα μας Please...

MODERATORS!!! HELP!!!*

@rg!

----------


## mojiro

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από mojiro
> 
> 
> το node-id "3" ειναι οτι καλυτερο για δοκιμες αλλα μεχρι εκει. ειναι γνωστες
> οι συνεπειες (τοπικα και μονο) ενος μικρου AS.
> 
> 
> Για ανάλυσέ το αυτό λίγο... Για να δουν και οι υπόλοιποι τους τεχνικούς λόγους επιλογής του #3...
> Κανείς δεν θα είχε πρόβλημα να χρησιμοποιηθεί για δοκιμές το #3, έστω ακόμη κι αν δεν είχε ειπωθεί δημόσια τίποτε. 
> Ο τρόπος όμως που έγινε "registered" ήταν αυτός που έδωσε λαβή για διάφορες σκέψεις...


εστω οτι οι bblink τους εχουν id's 1000-1500,
δε ειχε διαφορα αμα ειχαν το 999 ή το 3

δε χρειαζεται να πω τιποτα αλλο, μονο τροφη για φαγομαρα θα ειναι.

----------


## mojiro

> Ας μείνουμε στο θέμα μας Please...


 ποιο απο ολα ?

----------


## argi

> Έκανες καμιά ερώτηση και την έχασα μέσα στα trollαρίσματα;
> Δεν βοηθάνε και οι moderators, τόσα σκουπίδια χάθηκα...






> Μετά απο 8 σελίδες posts σχετικών και άσχετών προτείνω τα εξής... 
> 
> - Ας φτιαχτεί ένα πλάνο rollout στο Χαλάνδρι. 
> - Είναι τώρα 2 οι κόμβοι... ας κάνουμε μια δοκιμή με 3 ή 4... Ας μέινει για κανα μήνα και οι υπευθυνοι του εγχειρήματος να μας παρουσιάσουν αποτελέμσατα με κάποιες προκαθορισμένες μετρικές. 
> 
> - Για να έχουμε μέτρο συγκρισης πρέπει να δοκιμάσουμε μια κατάσταση πριν και μετά, οπότε καλό ειναι να έχουμε χρησιμοποιήσει τις μετρικές ΚΑΙ πριν ώστε να μπορούμε να εκτιμήσουμε τις διαφορές. 
> 
> - Η ερευνα είναι οργανωμένο πείραμα και όχι πειραματσιμός γενικά, και πρέπει να μετράει να εξηγεί και να προβλέπει και προπάντων να επαναλαμβάνεται. 
> 
> ...


Να δω πόσες φορές θα το κάνω quote...  ::   ::  

@rg!

----------


## mojiro

- Ποιος ο σκοπός του πειραμαματος? (ποια θα είναι τα προσδοκόμενα οφέλη)
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=235987#235987

- Ποιοι ο στοχοι του πειραμαματος? (πως θα υλοποιηθούν οι σκοποί?)
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=235987#235987

- Ποιες οι μετρικές (πως θα μετρήσουμε αν πιάσαμε τους στόχους)
αμα λυθουν τα προβληματα του ιδιου url..., και ειμαστε στο ιδιο σημειο
που ειμαστε και τωρα, προετημασμενοι για περισσοτερους κομβους.
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=235987#235987

- Με ποια μεθοδολογία θα εκτιμήσουμε τα αποτελέσματα?

- Πως θα γίνει το rollout και ποιο το χρονικό πλάνο?

- Πρέπει να υλοποιηθεί άμεσα σε παραπάνω απο 1 περιοχές?
αμφιβαλλω

- Ποιοι οι περιορισμοί?
γεωγραφικοι, συνενοησης

- Τι είδους documentation θα παραχθεί και ποια θα είναι τα αποτελέσματα 
σαν γνώση για διάχυση?

----------


## Achille

> Και η ερώτηση είναι 
> - Ποιος ο σκοπός του πειρμαματος? (ποια θα είναι τα προσδοκόμενα οφέλη)
> - Ποιοι ο στοχοι του πειρμαματος? (πως θα υλοποιηθούν οι σκοποί?)


Να βρούμε λύση στο πρόβλημα του routing.



> - Ποιες οι μετρικές (πως θα μετρήσουμε αν πιάσαμε τους στόχους)
> - Με ποια μεθοδολογία θα εκτιμήσουμε τα αποτελέσματα?


Θα χρησιμοποιήσουμε τη μέθοδο poirotian  :: 



> - Πως θα γίνει το rollout και ποιο το χρονικό πλάνο?


Όταν λύσουμε το πρόβλημα, θα το σκεφτούμε.



> - Πρέπει να υλοποιηθεί άμεσα σε παραπάνω απο 1 περιοχές?
> - Ποιοι οι περιορισμοί?


Σε αυτό απάντησα νωρίτερα, μην μου κάνετε συνεχώς τις ίδιες ερωτήσεις, ψάξε και θα το βρείς. Επίσης τις απορίες σας θα λύσει ο eaggelidis όπως έχει γράψει νωρίτερα.



> - Τι είδους documentation θα παραχθεί και ποια θα είναι τα αποτελέσματα σαν γνώση για διάχυση?


Τουλάχιστον όσο documentation υπάρχει και για το παρόν setup.



> Ευχαριστώ
> @rg!


Παρακαλώ,
Αχιλλέας.

----------


## argi

> - Ποιος ο σκοπός του πειραμαματος? (ποια θα είναι τα προσδοκόμενα οφέλη)
> http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=235987#235987
> 
> - Ποιοι ο στοχοι του πειραμαματος? (πως θα υλοποιηθούν οι σκοποί?)
> http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=235987#235987
> 
> - Ποιες οι μετρικές (πως θα μετρήσουμε αν πιάσαμε τους στόχους)
> αμα λυθουν τα προβληματα του ιδιου url..., και ειμαστε στο ιδιο σημειο
> που ειμαστε και τωρα, προετημασμενοι για περισσοτερους κομβους.
> ...





> υπερ: 
> summarize


??? 'εχει σχέση με το επόμενο??




> καλυτερη οργανωση


Πως εννοείται αυτό?




> θεωριτικα μικροτερο routing table


Γιατί αναφέρεις το θεωρητικά? τι περιμένεις να συμβει πρακτικά?




> δυνατοτητα αξιοποιησης καλυτερων προτοκολλων εσωτερικα


Υποθέτω εννοούμε γρηογορότερα και που ελέγχουν την κατάσταση του link?




> πειραματισμος


Αυτό δεν μπορεί να είναι αυτοσκοπός... Αλλά ας μην το συζητήσουμε...




> προβληματα: 
> σε περιπτωση σπασιματος της περιοχης σε ν τμηματα, προκαλειται κενο. 
> στο internet αυτο αντιμετοπιζεται με links απο-προς ολους τους κομβους 
> μιας περιοχης, ωστε να ειπαρχουν back-up. 
> 
> σε περιπτωση που δεν υπαρχουν πολλα λινκς, και κοπει η περιοχη πρεπει 
> τουλαχιστων να αποκοπει αυτοματα απο το κεντρο του δυκτιου και να 
> σταματησει να ανακοινωνει forward routes. 
> 
> ...



A crash course in managment



> *Project objective*
> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Jump to: navigation, search
> In project management, project objective is a business benefit that an organization expects to achieve as a result of injecting project product(s) into itself or its environment.
> 
> The term business benefits above refers not only to strictly monetary gains, but to all kinds of changes in parameters describing the workings of any organization that bring it closer to its goal.
> 
> Project objectives are often confused with project products, e.g. The objective of our project is to install system X. In such a case apply the So what? test. You can also ask Why do we want system X? several times to discover the benefits of having system X in place.





> *Goal Setting* involves setting a clear objective and ensuring that every participant is clearly aware of what is expected from him or her, if this objective is to be achieved. This has a couple of advantages in that, assuming that the goal is reasonably challenging, all participants will have to put a substantial effort to achieve that goal. Second, because every member is aware of what is expected of him or her (high role perception), little room is left of inadequate effort going unnoticed. Management by objectives is another name for goal setting. Note, the goal has to be reasonable, setting a goal to go to Mars (planet) on a shoe string budget and very tight schedule may not improve intensity and persistence from employees and may actually achieve the opposite. One drawback of goal setting is that implicit learning is impended. This is because it encourages short term gain without intimately understanding the work process. i.e. you may end up with zombie-like employees.
> 
> “Goals provide a sense of direction and purpose” (Goldstein, 1993, p.96). Locke et al. (1981) examined the behavioural effects of goal-setting, concluding that 90% of laboratory and field studies involving specific and challenging goals led to higher performance than easy or no goals.


Για να ξαναδούμε το θέμα σκοποί (objectives) και στόχοι (goal) με πιο κριτικό μάτι...

@rg!

----------


## Vigor

Δεν τίθεται θέμα goal 'n' objectives εδώ φίλε μου.

Το τυράκι εδώ ονομάζεται ΔΟΞΑ.  ::

----------


## argi

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από argi
> 
> Και η ερώτηση είναι 
> - Ποιος ο σκοπός του πειρμαματος? (ποια θα είναι τα προσδοκόμενα οφέλη)
> - Ποιοι ο στοχοι του πειρμαματος? (πως θα υλοποιηθούν οι σκοποί?)
> 
> 
> Να βρούμε λύση στο πρόβλημα του routing.



Αυτό είναι σκοπός. 
Ο στόχος είναι "αν έχουμε ΧΥΖ τότε έχουμε λύσει το πρόβλημα του routing"
Οποτε μετά ρωτάμε... "πιασαμε το κριτήριο ΧΥΖ" Αν ναι τότε πετύχαμε, αν όχι αποτύχαμε στους στόχους μας και άρα και στον αρχικό σκοπό μας...




> - Ποιες οι μετρικές (πως θα μετρήσουμε αν πιάσαμε τους στόχους)





> - Με ποια μεθοδολογία θα εκτιμήσουμε τα αποτελέσματα?
> Θα χρησιμοποιήσουμε τη μέθοδο poirotian


H poitotian θα μας πει αν το πειραμα (λογισμική μηχανή) δουλευει όπως πρέπει (όπως περιμένουμε). Δεν θα μας πει δυστυχώς τα αποτελέσματα στο υπολοιπο δίκτυο... δηλαδή στο εξωτερικο περιβάλλον (dont patronize me please...) 

Μπορεί δηλαδή να σου δώσει σωστή απάντηση σε λάθος ερώτηση...




> - Πως θα γίνει το rollout και ποιο το χρονικό πλάνο?





> Όταν λύσουμε το πρόβλημα, θα το σκεφτούμε.


Εννουσα το rollout του πειραματος... όχι του ολικου rollout (δηλαδή μετά το πείραμα...)




> [quote:425b8]- Πρέπει να υλοποιηθεί άμεσα σε παραπάνω απο 1 περιοχές?
> - Ποιοι οι περιορισμοί?


Σε αυτό απάντησα νωρίτερα, μην μου κάνετε συνεχώς τις ίδιες ερωτήσεις, ψάξε και θα το βρείς. Επίσης τις απορίες σας θα λύσει ο eaggelidis όπως έχει γράψει νωρίτερα.[/quote:425b8]

Κυριως αναρωτιέμαι αν πρέπει να πειραματιστούμε απο την αρχή σε παραπάνω απο μια περιοχή εκτός του Xaλανδρίου...



> [quote:425b8]
> - Τι είδους documentation θα παραχθεί και ποια θα είναι τα αποτελέσματα σαν γνώση για διάχυση?


Τουλάχιστον όσο documentation υπάρχει και για το παρόν setup.
[/quote:425b8]

Υποθέτω ότι χρειάζεται κάτι πιο ευπεπτο για τον πολύ κόσμο που θα κληθεί να το υλοποιήσει απο 1000αδες σελίδων technical documents για ολίγους...

Ξαναρωτάω για μετρικές που θα καλύπτουν το σύνολο του δικτύου και τις σχετικές επιπτώσεις... 

- Το πείραμα είναι γενικευσιμο??? 
- Δημιουργούνται ειδικές προυποθέσεις που θα πρέπει να επιβληθούν για να δουλευει πέρα απο τα σταθερά και reduntant links?

@rg!

----------


## Achille

> Αυτό είναι σκοπός. 
> Ο στόχος είναι "αν έχουμε ΧΥΖ τότε έχουμε λύσει το πρόβλημα του routing"
> Οποτε μετά ρωτάμε... "πιασαμε το κριτήριο ΧΥΖ" Αν ναι τότε πετύχαμε, αν όχι αποτύχαμε στους στόχους μας και άρα και στον αρχικό σκοπό μας...


Αν βελτιώσουμε την κατάσταση, έχουμε πετύχει, όσο ελάχιστη και αν είναι η βελτίωση.



> H poitotian θα μας πει αν το πειραμα (λογισμική μηχανή) δουλευει όπως πρέπει (όπως περιμένουμε). Δεν θα μας πει δυστυχώς τα αποτελέσματα στο υπολοιπο δίκτυο... δηλαδή στο εξωτερικο περιβάλλον (dont patronize me please...) 
> 
> Μπορεί δηλαδή να σου δώσει σωστή απάντηση σε λάθος ερώτηση...


Καλά, ό,τι πεις...

Νομίζω ότι σου απάντησα σε ότι χρειαζόταν, τα υπόλοιπα θα αφήσω να σου τα απαντήσει ο eaggelidis αύριο στη συνέλευση.

----------


## argi

Καλα... ότι πεις... η poitotian είναι μια μέθοδος (οχι η μονη, αλλα έχει ενδιαφερον)... ειναι ομως σωστή για να λύσει το πρόβλημα μας...???

Δεν νομίζω ότι τα κατάλληλο εργαλείο για καρφωμα ειναι το κατσαβιδι, ασχετως του ποσο καλα βιδωνει ενα τέτοιο εργαλείο...

Βέβαια όταν στα χέρια σου κρατάς ένα σφυρί, όλος ο κόσμος μοιάζει με καρφι...

Kαι βέβαια ακομα δεν έχω καταλάβει πως θα βελτιώσεις την κατάσταση αν δεν έχεις μετρήσιμο στόχο... (μην μιλήσουμε βέβαια για το λόγο κόστους ωφέλειας ενός ανοργάνωτου πειραματος...)

Να διευκρινήσω ότι δεν είμαι αντίθετος στο πείραμα... Το αντίθετο μάλιστα...
Απλά μου φαίνεται μεγάλο ρίσκο ένα μαζικό και ανοργάνωτο πείραμα... και για να ειμαι ειλικρινεις δεν έχω πειστει οτι ειναι οργανωμένο το πείραμα...

Δεν αμφισβητώ την ιδέα, η υλοποίηση και η δυναμική της είναι που με τρομάζει...

@rg!

----------


## Achille

> Δεν αμφισβητώ την ιδέα, η υλοποίηση και η δυναμική της είναι που με τρομάζει...


Έχεις κάνει ένα βασικό λάθος: σκέφτεσαι με λάθος κλίμακα.

Έγραψα και άλλα διάφορα αλλά τα έσβησα γιατί είναι waste of σάλιο...

----------


## argi

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από argi
> 
> Δεν αμφισβητώ την ιδέα, η υλοποίηση και η δυναμική της είναι που με τρομάζει...
> 
> 
> Έχεις κάνει ένα βασικό λάθος: σκέφτεσαι με λάθος κλίμακα.
> 
> Έγραψα και άλλα διάφορα αλλά τα έσβησα γιατί είναι waste of σάλιο...


- Ποια είναι η σωστή κλίμακα?
- Και εν πάσει περιπτώσει μια ερώτηση που είναι σχετική είναι waste οf σαλιο αλλά η απάντηση στο xyz flame είναι απαραίτητη...???

Οι υπεκφυγές και οι μυστικισμοί (μόνο οι μύστες έχουν πρόσβαση στη γνώση) με τρομάζουν ακόμα περισσότερο για το εγχείρημα... 

Αφιέρωσε λοιπόν λίγο χρόνο και πες μας και μας κάποια πράγμαστα παραπάνω για αυτά που μας απασχολούν γιατι μέχρι τώρα με έχεις πάει απο δω, το έχεις πάει από κει, σε κάποια αόριστα "παραπάνω", στον aggelidi, σε μια Fancy "μεθοδολογία" (αλήθεια πόσα citations έχει?), σε αυτά που "είναι "χαμένος χρόνος να ασχοληθείς μαζί τους", και δυό τρία ακομα σημεία... αλλά για στις απορίες που έχουν τεθεί απάντηση γενική και μονολεκτική... 

*Η ερώτηση ειναι απλή... υπάρχει οργανωμένο πλανο να συζητάμε?* Αν ναι αφιέρωσε χρόνο να το εξηγήσεις... ισως έτσι περιοριστούν οι "αντιδράσεις"... ή οι φωνές που δεν καταλαβαίνουν...

@rg!

----------


## eaggelidis

@rgi,

ναι υπάρχει πλάνο, στόχοι, συμπεράσματα , και θα τα πούμε σήμερα μετά την ΓΣ

be there

----------


## Cha0s

Περιμένεις απάντηση τώρα;  :: 




> Για σύνελθε...
> Δες τί έγραψες πιο πάνω και με τί στυλ...


Με το στυλ που γράφω πάντα, το οποίο δεν σου αρέσει προφανώς. Είμαι βλέπεις ένα σκουπίδι κατά τον ήρωα σας.




> Έχει και το θράσσος τα όριά του...
> Κι αν "λείπει" ο MAuVE που σ' έβαζε στη θέση που σου αξίζει, δε σημαίνει οτι θα κάνεις ότι θες... ούτε θα καλύπτεις αυθαιρεσίες.


Πως με έβαζε στην θέση μου; Λέγοντας μου ότι θα τρέχω και δεν θα φτάνω επειδή θέλω να κάνω το Hobby μου; Βλέπουμε και τις δικιές σου αρχές τώρα Δαμιανέ....
Απόδειξε μου σε παρακαλώ ποια αυθαιρεσία καλύπτω. Είναι το μόνο που είσαι καλός. Να ρίχνεις λασπολογίες στους άλλους που δεν χωνεύεις (και μένα δεν με χωνευεις γιατί οι αντιλήψεις μου δεν σε εκφράζουν. Λογικό μεν αλλά από την άλλη παιδιάστικο αυτό που κάνεις).





> Η ιδιότητα του hostmaster έχει ευθύνες. Το να καλύπτεις κάποιους που έκαναν αυτή την αυθαιρεσία, είναι φυσικό να μας εξοργίζει, γιατί αποδεικνύεται οτι δεν ήταν κάτι τυχαίο, αλλά υπήρχε λόγος που επέλεξαν χαμηλό αριθμό για το AS τους.


Έχεις δίκιο! Διοργάνωσα ολόκληρη πλεκτάνη για νας σας κοροιδέψω όλους μπροστά στα μούτρα σας.
Get a life, νομίζεις ότι ασχολούμαι όλη μέρα με το Wind και τα nodes;





> Αν δεν θες να τ' ακούς, να μην προβάλλεις *γελοίες* δικαιολογίες και κυρίως να μην παίζεις με τη νομημοσύνη μας και μάλιστα με αυθάδη τρόπο. 
> Και αφού δεν εκπροσωπείς την ομάδα των hostmasters, γιατί έσπευσες να πεις την εξυπνάδα σου:


Δεν μου λες, αν έβγαινες και ρώταγες έναν υπουργό να σου πει γιατί πως και τι για ένα θέμα, θα σου έδινε επίσημη απάντηση από τα παράθυρα των καναλιών;
Για πες μου την εξυπνάδα μου; Το ότι σου είπα να μην περιμένεις επίσημη απάντηση; Τελικά είμαι τσακάλι... είδες εξυπνάδες που πετάω ώρες ώρες;






> [quote:c4fa1]Δεν έχουν την δυνατότητα να αλλάξουν οι χρήστες το Node id οπότε δεν το 'επέτρεψε' κάποιος hostmaster.


Βγάζεις νόημα από αυτή την *ανοησία*;[/quote:c4fa1]
Μπα, πήγαινε εσύ να μάθεις πως λειτουργεί το Wind. Τόση υποστήρηξη του έχεις ρίξει, πως σου διέφυγε αυτό;
Μάλλον είναι πολύ έξυπνη η ανοησία μου για να την καταλάβεις ε;


Φιλικά,
Το σκουπίδι σας (κατά τον Ήρωα  ::  )

----------


## argi

*Μπορεί κάποιος moderator να καθαρίσει το θόρυβο???*

Μετά απο την σημερινή συνάντηση και παρουσίαση από τον eaggelidis (ένα ευχαριστώ για την υπομονή του στις επίμονες ερωτήσεις!!!  ::  ) των θεματων toy bgp θα ήθελα να κανουμε ένα recap για να δούμε τώρα που είδαμε ένα καλό τεχνικό κομματι, τι θα κάνουμε?

@rg!

----------


## sotiris

Το καλύτερο θα ήταν να γίνει ένα νέο τόπικ για να το δούμε το θέμα από την αρχή, μετά τις εξηγήσεις από τον eaggelidis.

----------


## argi

Θα προτιμούσα να καθαριστεί το παρόν προκειμένου να φαίνεται η σειρά ερωτήσεων και απαντήσεων όπως έχουν τεθεί σχετικά με το εγχειρημα. 

Δεν νομίζω oτι πρέπει να δημιουργηθεί νέο topic γιατι οι απορίες που είχα σχετικά με τον σχεδιασμό και τα non-technical issues/challenges δεν απαντήθηκαν ούτε απο τον eaggelidis αν και σίγουρα βοηθησε να καταλάβουμε σε κάποια τεχνικά σημεία τι συμβαίνει στην περίπτωση...

@rg!

----------


## mojiro

σορρυ, που θα σε πεδεψω, αλλα αυτο για να καθαριστει, μαλλον
θα κλειδοθει μια και εξω, και ανηξε ενα νεο

----------


## Acinonyx

> Παρόλο που το εγχειρημα "AS ανα περιοχή" είναι το επόμενο βήμα για να λύσουμε τα προβλήματα routing που έχουμε με το αργό refresh, έχω κάποιούς προβληματισμούς/ενδοιασμούς.
> 
> Αρχικά να πω ότι πιστευω πως οποιοσδήποτε υποστηριζει ότι έχει *σταθερά ασύρματα link*, τότε τουλάχιστον το έχει "καβαλήσει".
> 
> Το BGP είναι κατασκευασμένο για ενσύρματα link οπου η διαθεσιμότητα πλησιάζει το 100%.
> 
> Ας υποθέσουμε ότι έχουμε ένα δακτύλιο από 5 συνοριακούς κόμβους στο ίδιο AS.
> 
> Σε αυτή την περίπτωση αρκεί να πέσουν ταυτόχρονα δύο link μεταξύ τους για να κατερευσει το κοινο AS.
> ...


Κανείς;  ::

----------


## trendy

Βασίλη σε μία συζήτηση που είχα με τον ysam την Κυριακή πρότεινε για αυτές τις περιπτώσεις ένα script που θα ελέγχει τη διαθεσιμότητα των peers του και αναλόγως θα ρίχνει ή θα σηκώνει το bgpd.

----------


## Achille

> Βασίλη σε μία συζήτηση που είχα με τον ysam την Κυριακή πρότεινε για αυτές τις περιπτώσεις ένα script που θα ελέγχει τη διαθεσιμότητα των peers του και αναλόγως θα ρίχνει ή θα σηκώνει το bgpd.


Σοβαρά το έλεγε ή έκανε πλάκα;  ::

----------


## trendy

Σοβαρά. Έχεις υπ'όψιν σου κάτι;

----------


## vaggos13

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Acinonyx
> 
> Παρόλο που το εγχειρημα "AS ανα περιοχή" είναι το επόμενο βήμα για να λύσουμε τα προβλήματα routing που έχουμε με το αργό refresh, έχω κάποιούς προβληματισμούς/ενδοιασμούς.
> 
> Αρχικά να πω ότι πιστευω πως οποιοσδήποτε υπ
> 
> *Από τη στιγμή που καταρεύσει το AS (σπάσει), ποιές θα είναι οι επιπτώσεις στο υπόλοιπο δίκτυο εκτός από το ότι δεν θα μπορούμε να επικοινωνήσουμε με τους κόμβους στο συγκεκριμένο AS;*
> 
> 
> Κανείς;


Σίγουρα θα γίνει ο κακός χαμός στο AS αλλα δεν είναι και λίγο αν π.χ. 6 βασικοί κόμβοι γίνουν ένα AS... θα είναι πιο εύκολο να αποκοπεί μια ολόκληρη περιοχή. Υπάρχουν προβλήματα με το OSPF - bgp σε κάποιες version του Mikrotik τουλάχιστον να βρούμε τι παίζει καλύτερα δεν είναι ανάγκη να έχουμε την τελευταία έκδοση.

----------


## ysam

Αυτό το έλεγα για να λυθεί το πρόβλημα που στον router κάποιου που του πέφτει το Link και του ΔΕΝ πέφτει το bgp, όπως και στην περίπτωση που πέσει λινκ σε κόμβο που είναι συνδετικός κρίκος χωρίς εναλλακτική διαδρομή πρέπει να πέσει όλο το bgp προς το υπόλοιπο δύκτιο. Μην μπερδευόμαστε πλζ. 

Εγινε ολόκληρη συζήτηση με τον Ηλία (αργά μετά την ΓΣ) που δυστιχός είχες φίγει αλλά Θα επαναλυφθεί όμως όπως λέει και ο argi.

Υπάρχουν και άλλες λύσεις όπως να αναλαμβάνει ένας η δύο κόμβοι να διασυνδέουν το area με τον έξω κόμβο και και και.... ας μην τα λέω εδώ τώρα που το σκεύτομαι..

----------


## enaon

> Από τη στιγμή που καταρεύσει το AS (σπάσει), ποιές θα είναι οι επιπτώσεις στο υπόλοιπο δίκτυο εκτός από το ότι δεν θα μπορούμε να επικοινωνήσουμε με τους κόμβους στο συγκεκριμένο AS;


Αυτό Βασίλη που γίνετε με τις διπλέτες, έχει πλάκα, ειδικά αν είσαι σε περίοδο ζευγαρώματος, μίας και μοιάζεις αρκετά φουσκωμένος. Αν το κάνουμε όλοι μας ή όσοι ‘συμφαίρει’, γιατί όλοι απλά δεν γίνετε-θέλουμε είλωτες να συμπληρώνουν τα tables με το χέρι όταν αλλάζει κάτι μέσα στα AS, τότε λογικά δεν θα έχει πολύ πλάκα. 
Αν σε μία κακοκαιρία πέσουν 15 links, με την τοπολογία που δοκιμάζουμε διευρυμένη, θα χάσουμε ανάλογα με το μέγεθος των AS από λίγα παραπάνω έως πάνω από τα 5απλά. Νομίζω είναι καλά να μην ετοιμαζόμαστε και εμείς, ας αφήσουμε τα παιδιά να παίξουν και να μας πουν, και βλέπουμε  ::

----------


## trendy

> Αυτό το έλεγα για να λυθεί το πρόβλημα που στον router κάποιου που του πέφτει το Link και του ΔΕΝ πέφτει το bgp, όπως και στην περίπτωση που πέσει λινκ σε κόμβο που είναι συνδετικός κρίκος χωρίς εναλλακτική διαδρομή πρέπει να πέσει όλο το bgp προς το υπόλοιπο δύκτιο. Μην μπερδευόμαστε πλζ.


Μα στο ίδιο μοτίβο είναι η ερώτηση του acinonyx. Αν σπάσει σε 2 σημεία μία αλυσίδα 5 κόμβων θα έχουμε 2 κομμάτια αυτού που θα διαφημίζουν το ίδιο AS. Από τη στιγμή που το ospf δε συνεργάζεται με το bgp για να ενημερώσει για την αλλαγή στο εσωτερικό του AS, πρέπει με κάποιον τρόπο να σταματήσει το bgp για να μη διχοτομηθεί το δίκτυο.



> Εγινε ολόκληρη συζήτηση με τον Ηλία (αργά μετά την ΓΣ) που δυστιχός είχες φίγει αλλά Θα επαναλυφθεί όμως όπως λέει και ο argi.


Ελπίζω να βρεθούμε στη cisco, με πιο πολύ χρόνο διαθέσιμο.

----------


## ysam

Και αν όχι θα βρούμε τρόπο αρκεί να θέλουμε..  ::

----------


## eaggelidis

route reflectors, εναλλακτικές διαδρομές στο AS.

Θα κάνω μια αναφορά από την Κυριακή και μετά για το πως το φτιάχνουμε

Η

----------


## NetTraptor

Εγώ πάντως “είδα το ΤΕΛΟΣ”  ::  μετά την συζήτηση που είχαμε με τον Ηλία .
Όχι μόνο δεν διαψεύστηκα στις απόψεις μου, αλλά οι αμφιβολίες και οι φόβοι μου επισφραγίσθηκαν.

Το θέμα δεν είναι καθόλου τεχνικό. Έχει λίγα τεχνικά ψεγάδια που μπορούν να παρακαμφθούν με την σωστή επιλογή κόμβων (κάποιες φορές είναι αδύνατο θέλω να πιστεύω) αλλά έχει πολλά επικίνδυνα AWMNitika κοινωνικό-τεχνικά προβλήματα, μεγάλα έξοδα, πολύ βαβούρα και λίγο τελικό όφελος…

Προπαγάνδα και μισολογα τέλος, πρέπει να δούμε το τελικό ενημερωτικό του Ηλία για να πάρουμε μια συνολική εικόνα *όλοι…* Το μόνο που εγώ θέλω να πω είναι ότι πριν κάποιος αποφασίσει να πειραματισθεί ή να πηδήξει στο βαγόνι που λέγετε 1 AS χρειάζεται τεράστια μελέτη και πολύ διάβασμα σε μερικά σημεία… failing to do that…. Μπορεί να σημαίνει και το τέλος…κρίνοντας από τον κόσμο μας… μπορώ με άνεση να μικρό-καταστροφολογίσω… 

A very very very challenging project...  ::

----------


## sotiris

Να ρωτήσω και εγώ κάτι.
Υφίσταται ακόμη το 1 AS στο eaggelidis-digi?


```
|------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
|                                      WinMTR statistics                                   |
|                       Host              -   %  | Sent | Recv | Best | Avrg | Wrst | Last |
|------------------------------------------------|------|------|------|------|------|------|
|                     athina.sotiris.awmn -    0 |   45 |   45 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |
|                     mtik-1.sotiris.awmn -    0 |   45 |   45 |    0 |    1 |   16 |   16 |
|                    gw-sotiris.digi.awmn -    0 |   45 |   45 |    0 |    2 |   16 |    0 |
|                     gw-digi.xtreme.awmn -    0 |   45 |   45 |    0 |    2 |   16 |    0 |
|                    gw-xtreme.ysam2.awmn -    0 |   44 |   44 |    0 |    5 |   16 |    0 |
|                                www.awmn -    0 |   44 |   44 |    0 |    3 |   16 |    0 |
|________________________________________________|______|______|______|______|______|______|
   WinMTR - 0.8. Copyleft @2000-2002 Vasile Laurentiu Stanimir  ( [email protected] )
```

Υποθέτω ότι δεν είναι 1 AS τώρα, σωστά?
Προχτές υπήρχε κάποιο πρόβλημα στο digi-xtreme-ysam2 με κάτι τεράστια Ping (2000-4000ms), και εαν θυμάμαι καλά εμφανιζόταν κάπου στο trace route και eaggelidis.

Τα μεγάλα Ping, είχαν προκύψει από κάποιο λάθος στο 1 AS ή ήταν άσχετο το ένα με το άλλο?
Εαν είχαν προκύψει από κάποιο λάθος, αυτό εντοπίστηκε?

----------


## trendy

Το trace που παραθέτεις δεν μπορεί να αποδείξει αν υπάρχει ή όχι το κοινό AS που λες. 
Για να δεις κάτι τέτοιο πρέπει να διαβάσεις το bgp στο router σου. Αν πχ για να πας στον Αγγελίδη φτάνεις στο as του digi τότε είναι 1, αλλιώς είναι 2.

----------


## sotiris

Δεν το πόσταρα για να αποδείξω ή όχι το 1 AS, δεν με ενδιαφέρει κιόλας αυτό, εάν θέλω το μαθαίνω ρωτώντας είτε τον Γιάννη, είτε τον Ηλία.



> Προχτές υπήρχε κάποιο πρόβλημα στο digi-xtreme-ysam2 με κάτι τεράστια *Ping (2000-4000ms*), και εαν θυμάμαι καλά εμφανιζόταν κάπου στο *trace route και eaggelidis*.


το παραπάνω ήταν το ερώτημά μου, και συνδύασα το γεγονός με τις δοκιμές για το 1 AS (μπορεί άστοχα), με τα μεγάλα Pings.

----------


## trendy

> Δεν το πόσταρα για να αποδείξω ή όχι το 1 AS, δεν με ενδιαφέρει κιόλας αυτό, εάν θέλω το μαθαίνω ρωτώντας είτε τον Γιάννη, είτε τον Ηλία.


Συγγνώμη, διαβάζεις αυτά που γράφεις;
Στο προηγούμενο post σου έγραφες...



> Να ρωτήσω και εγώ κάτι.
> Υφίσταται ακόμη το 1 AS στο eaggelidis-digi? 
> ...
> Υποθέτω ότι δεν είναι 1 AS τώρα, σωστά?


Τώρα για το άλλο που ρωτάς μπορώ να υποθέσω ότι το link digi-xtreme δεν έπαιζε καλά για κάποιο λόγο, οπότε πήγαινε στον xtreme μέσω του eaggelidis που είναι η αμέσως πιο κοντινή διαδρομή και μιας και ο eaggelidis δεν έχει a θα γέμιζε η γραμμή με αποτέλεσμα να έχει καθυστέρηση.

----------


## sotiris

Ναι έχεις δίκιο, δεν το διατύπωσα σωστά...άλλο είχα στο νου μου...αλλιώς βγήκε  ::  

Μάλλον το πιθανότερο είναι αυτό που λες, αλλά και να μην έπαιζε καλά το digi-xtreme, γιατί το Bgp πήγε απο eaggelidis? αφού δεν ελέγχει την ποιότητα των links,να υποθέσω τότε ότι είχε κατέβει το digi-xtreme, μέχρι να φτιάξει.

----------


## trendy

Ποιότητα μπορεί να μην ελέγχει, αλλά ελέγχει διαθεσιμότητα. Και αν για κάποιο λόγο δεν πέρναγαν τα πακέτα του bgp θεώρησε τη διαδρομή άκυρη και το γύρισε. Μπορεί δηλαδή να μισοδούλευε και να έχουν ενεργοποιήσει penalty στα flaps, δεν ξέρω ακριβώς τι έχει γίνει.

----------


## ysam

Ναί είναι ακόμα ένα AS και το πρόβλημα αν μπορεί να θεωρηθεί πρόβλημα αφού δεν είχει γίνει κάποιο extra config. είναι ότι τα πακέτα προς digi ενώ υπάρχει direct link πήγαιναν απο Ηλία. Τώρα δεν πάνε.. 

Ναι κύριοι ο Ηλίας κάνει εναλλακτική δρομολόγηση.. Αχαχαχαχαχα 

 ::

----------


## MAuVE

http://mauve.1.forumer.com/index.php?ac ... =0#entry81

----------


## Acinonyx

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=18706&start=190

----------


## Renos

> Το BGP είναι κατασκευασμένο για ενσύρματα link οπου η διαθεσιμότητα πλησιάζει το 100%.
> 
> Κανείς;


Μπορει να κανω και λαθος, αλλα για το iBGP μεσα σε ενα AS δεν απαιτειται οι routers να εχουν μια διασυνδεση τυπου mesh? Κατι τετοιο θυμαμαι να εχω δει στα περιφημα PDF της Cisco.
Ας απαντησει παρακαλω καποιος και στον Βασιλη (Acinonyx) γιατι εχω και εγω τις ιδιες αποριες.

~stelios

----------


## eaggelidis

logical mesh , not psysical

Και αυτό δεν ισχύει πάντα μιας και μπορούμε με RR (route reflectors) ή confederations να ελαχιστοποιήσουμε τις απαιτούμενες n*(n-1)/2 συνδέσεις.

Η

----------


## ngia

θεωρία
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=96362
σελίδα 328

----------


## eaggelidis

το digi-eaggel = 1 ΑΣ ισχύει ακόμη.

Απλά, το digi-xtreme έχει πρόβλημα σε τυχαίες χρονικές στιγμές.

Ο δρομολογητής μου έχει την ικανότητα να αλλάζει δυναμικά το bgp ανάλογα με το τι συμβαίνει στα pings , μόνο που λόγω μνήμης δεν το έχω ενεργοποιήσει ακόμη.

Αν το κάνω , ανάλογα με το τι συμβαίνει θα αλλάζει αυτόματα διαδρομές στο BGP (μελλοντικά).

Σήμερα, απλά το digi - xtreme κολλάει ....


Η

----------


## eaggelidis

και κάπου μέσα στα fest είναι και τα αρχεία του BGP που έκανε εγώ πέρσυ

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=9114&start=75

Η

----------


## Acinonyx

> Από τη στιγμή που καταρεύσει το AS (σπάσει), ποιές θα είναι οι επιπτώσεις στο υπόλοιπο δίκτυο εκτός από το ότι δεν θα μπορούμε να επικοινωνήσουμε με τους κόμβους στο συγκεκριμένο AS;


Αυτό έχει σημασία..

Είναι το πιό πιθανό να συμβεί. Κεραίες και link πέφτουν διαρκώς, ειδικά στις κακοκαιρίες.

----------


## eaggelidis

Καμία, γιατί θα χάσει όλη την δρομολόγηση.

Στην χειρότετη περίπτωση αυτό που θα συμβεί είναι αν πούμε ότι έχουμε 4 κόμβους και χαθούν όλα τα link και οι 4 κόμβοι θα ανακοινώνουν στον έξω κόσμο μόνο τα δικά τους if.

Αν υπάρχουν 2 ή 3 συνδέσεις θα ανακοινώνει μόνο αυτά που είναι active.

Μπορείτε να περιμένετε 5 μέρες και να σας το αναλύσω ?

Βασίλη, μπορούμε να τα πούμε και από κοντά.

Mauve αν και δεν νομίζω ότι ξέρεις BGP πιστεύω ότι έχεις κάνει μια καλή τοποθέτηση στο πως μπορεί να παίξει αυτό το σενάριο

Η

----------


## Acinonyx

> logical mesh , not psysical
> 
> Και αυτό δεν ισχύει πάντα μιας και μπορούμε με RR (route reflectors) ή confederations να ελαχιστοποιήσουμε τις απαιτούμενες n*(n-1)/2 συνδέσεις.
> 
> Η


Οι route reflectors δεν πρέπει να είναι απαραίτητα physical meshed;

----------


## ysam

Οχι εφόσον εξασφαλίζεται με κάποιο τρόπο ip reachability.
(εναλλακτικές διαδρομές κτλ)

----------


## aangelis

> Ο δρομολογητής μου έχει την ικανότητα να αλλάζει δυναμικά το bgp ανάλογα με το τι συμβαίνει στα pings , μόνο που λόγω μνήμης δεν το έχω ενεργοποιήσει ακόμη.
> Αν το κάνω , ανάλογα με το τι συμβαίνει θα αλλάζει αυτόματα διαδρομές στο BGP (μελλοντικά).


Ηλία, πολύ ωραία δυνατότητα αυτή. Κατι τετοια καλούδια θέλουμε στο δίκτυο που δεν έχει ενσήρματες ζεύξεις και μας ενδιαφέρει η εκτίμηση των ζεύξεων από τον δρομολογητή.
Ομως, το mikrotik (80% ίσως και περισσότερο των δρομολογητών στο awmn) δεν εχει τέτοια δυνατότητα. Δεν ξέρω έαν έχει το quagga.
Φαντάζομαι δεν σκέφτεσαι να προτείνεις να βάλουμε cisco στους κόμβους μας.

Το 1 AS θα βοηθήσει τους δρομολογητές να κανουν καλύτερη εκτίμηση της ποιότητας των διαδρομών στο δίκτυο; Φαντάζομαι η απάντηση ειναι οχι.
Αυτο που σίγουρα θα βοηθήσει ειναι να μειώσει τους πόρους στους δρομολογητές για να κάνουν πιο ανάλαφρα την ίδια δουλειά.

Στις γεωγραφικές περιοχές που μέσα στην ίδια περιοχή η συνδεση ανάμεσα στους κόμβους ειναι κακή ενώ έχουν πολύ καλή σύνδεση με άλλες περιοχές θα έχουν 1 AS; Τι σκέφτεσαι για αυτό το θέμα; Σκέφτεσαι να προτείνεις αλλαγές στα υπάρχοντα bblinks;

----------


## eaggelidis

Με 250 - 350 euro μπορείς να βρεις 1711 - 1721 

Καταπληκτικοί δρομολογητές για το δίκτυο μας.

Με υποστήριξη πολλών καρτών και βέβαια κάρτα με switch.

Έχουν 2 slots (μια θα πρότεινα για xDSL και μια άλλη για το switch)

Αφήνεις το mtk σαν AP και βάζεις έναν πραγματικό δρομολογητή να κάνει την δρομολόγηση ...


Για σκέψου το ...

----------


## ysam

Ηλία καλά είναι τα 1711-21 αλλά δεν μπορύν να δρομολογήσουν 30-40 Mbit οπότε ας μην το λέμε έτσι απλά. Καλά είναι αλλά χωρις να περνάει traffic, μόνο για διαχειριστικό ρόλο.

----------


## NetTraptor

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από eaggelidis
> 
> Ο δρομολογητής μου έχει την ικανότητα να αλλάζει δυναμικά το bgp ανάλογα με το τι συμβαίνει στα pings , μόνο που λόγω μνήμης δεν το έχω ενεργοποιήσει ακόμη.
> Αν το κάνω , ανάλογα με το τι συμβαίνει θα αλλάζει αυτόματα διαδρομές στο BGP (μελλοντικά).


Κάτι τέτοιο νομίζω μπορεί να γίνει με το netwatch και τα scripts του ΜΤ..

Πχ εγώ το έχω σε ένα router να κάνει Failover γραμμές Inet, να στέλνει backup κάθε βράδυ, και δεν θυμάμαι… άλλα 2-3 πραγματάκια…που προέκυπταν εδώ και εκεί…

Δεν ξέρω τι εννοείται δυναμικά… αλλάζει το BGP… ανάλογα με το latency η ανάλογα με το αν ένα Link είναι UP or Down  ::

----------


## aangelis

> Με 250 - 350 euro μπορείς να βρεις 1711 - 1721 
> 
> Καταπληκτικοί δρομολογητές για το δίκτυο μας.
> 
> Με υποστήριξη πολλών καρτών και βέβαια κάρτα με switch.
> 
> Έχουν 2 slots (μια θα πρότεινα για xDSL και μια άλλη για το switch)
> 
> Αφήνεις το mtk σαν AP και βάζεις έναν πραγματικό δρομολογητή να κάνει την δρομολόγηση ...
> ...


χμ.. δηλαδή δεν δίνει καμια λύση το 1 as αλλα μονο 400 eur επιπλέον κόστος ανα κόμβο για χρήση εμπορικής συσκευής δρομολόγησης.

Εδω λέμε μήπως πετάξουμε τα mt να πάμε σε ένα mini distro και τωρα εμφανίζεται η cisco μπροστά μας.

----------


## NetTraptor

Καλά εδώ να δεις γέλια… κάτσε να ακούσεις και τι μνήμη θες… πόσο έχει?? Κανένα 100αρακι χαλαρά…

Το σενάριο cisco νομίζω ότι είναι πολύ X.. δεν routarei δεν συμφέρει…  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

> Οχι εφόσον εξασφαλίζεται με κάποιο τρόπο ip reachability.
> (εναλλακτικές διαδρομές κτλ)


Για να καταλάβω:

ας υποθέσουμε ότι έχουμε 2 Route Reflectors με φυσικό link μεταξύ τους.

Κάθε RR έχει γύρω του 2 clients π.χ.

Αν χαθεί το link μεταξύ των RR, στα 2 νέα AS που θα δημιουργηθούν οι RR θα πάψουν να κάνουν route reflection στους clients;

Αν δεν πάψουν τότε για ένα μέρος του δικτύου θα υπάρχει και θα δρομολογεί το ένα μισό AS και για κάποιους άλλους το άλλο μισό.

Αν δημιουργηθεί ένας δακτύλιος με 4-5 RRs τότε αυτό είναι πολύ πιό πιθανό να συμβεί αν χαθούν 2 link.

----------


## ysam

Σκοπός δεν είναι να μετατρέψουμε όλους τους routers σε RRs

Σκοπός των RRs είναι να αποφύγουμε το full mesh όταν έχουμε πολλούς ibgp routers. 

Λέμε πχ 2 για να έχουμε redundancy.

Σε full mesh θα θέλαμε 15 λινκς. 

Όταν έχουμε λοιπόν 4 clients και 2 RRs για full redundancy θα πρέπει να τα 2+2 clients να σχηματίζουν φυσικά τρίγωνα με τον κάθε RR.ΑΥτό μας κάνει 4 links για τα μεταξί τους (client 2 client) + 4 links από τους RRs με τους clients + 1 link για τους RRs μεταξί τους. Σύνολο 13 λινκς. 

Με 2RRs και redundancy χωρίς να υπάρχει πρόβλημα πουθενά ακόμα και να χαθεί εντελός κάποιος κόμβος μπορούμε να το πάμε μέχρι και στα 7 λινκς.

Το κλειδί είναι εναλλακτικές οδεύσεις. 

Εφτιαξα και ένα σχεδιάκι πολύ γρίγορα.

----------


## mojiro

πρακτικα, τετοια σχηματα μπορουν να εφαρμοστουν με δυο κατηγοριες

1) ειμαστε πολλοι, και εχουμε και πολλα λινκ στη περιοχη (full mesh)
2) ειμαστε αρκετοι, και εχουμε μονο 1 κομβο να μας βγαζει εξω...

στην κατηγορια 1, ανηκει ο Πειραιας και οι Αμπελοκιπο-ΑγιοΠαρασκευο-μπλαμπλα
και στην 2, μερος των Ν.Π.

----------


## Acinonyx

Να ξανακάνω την ερώτηση:

Αν δεν μιλάνε οι RR μεταξύ τους τι γίνεται;

Επίσης κανένα από τα σχέδια που έκανες δεν αντιστοιχεί σε πραγματικά link στο AWMN. Θέλουμε πολύ ψωμί ακόμη για να φτάσουμε ακόμη και σε τόσο βαθμό mesh με 7 links.

Αν εννοείς λογικά link τότε υπάρχουν πολλά σενάρια όπου μπορούν να αποκοπούν ταυτόχρονα πάνω από 1 όταν πέφτει ένα φυσικό.

----------


## ysam

Βλέπεις τρόπο να μην μιλάνε μεταξί τους οι RRs στο σχέδιο? 

Για 6 κόμβους τα 7 physical λινκς δεν είναι ανέφικτο αλλά είναι prerequisite για να μην υπάρχει πρόβλημα είτε από κόμβο που έπεσε είτε από λινκ που έπεσε. Οποιοδήποτε άλλο setup με 6 κόμβους σε ένα AS μπορεί να έχει το πρόβλημα που περιγράφεις παραπάνω και την διέρεση του ένα AS με διάφορα αποτελέσματα, όπως πχ ότι δεν θα μιλήσουν ποτέ οι μεν με τους δε στο ιδιο AS.

Με τα 7 αυτά λινκς μπορείς πάντα να έχεις ip reachability ακόμα και να πέσει το λινκ μεταξί των 2 RR και αυτό είναι που μας ενδιαφέρει. Το bgp είναι layer 3 routing protocol.

----------


## Acinonyx

> Για 6 κόμβους τα 7 physical λινκς δεν είναι ανέφικτο αλλά είναι prerequisite...


Κατά τη γνώμη μου θα πρέπει *η δρομολόγηση να εξυπηρετεί τη σχεδίαση των φυσικών links* αντί να σχεδιάζουμε links για να εξυπηρετούν την δρομολόγηση.

Οι λόγοι για αυτό;

Οι φυσικοί πόροι είναι περιορισμένοι[/*:m:9c7c8]Δεν μπορείς απλά να πετάξεις καλώδιο και να κάνεις 7 link[/*:m:9c7c8]

Αν αρχίζουμε να κάνουμε αβέρτα link για να βολέυουμε το BGP ...καήκαμε.





> Βλέπεις τρόπο να μην μιλάνε μεταξί τους οι RRs στο σχέδιο?


Στο σχέδιο όχι, αλλά στην πράξη που δεν είναι ούτε εύκολο ούτε σωστό να επιδιώκουμε μία τέτοια υλοποίηση μπορώ να δώ links να πέφτουν kai na μην υπάρχει εναλλακτική.

Θέλω να καταλήξω ότι η δυσκολία είναι πως στα ασύρματα δίκτυα υπάρχουν επιπλέον παράμετροι και αναγκες που το BGP κατά τη γνώμη μου δε μπορεί να καλύψει τόσο εύκολα.
Θέλει πολύ σκέψη και ιδιαίτερος σχεδιασμός. Δεν είναι απλά τα πετάμε σε ένα AS και παίζουν.

----------


## NetTraptor

Τζιιιιν Σεενννννγκ Τζιννν Σεννννγκ...  ::   ::   ::  
Λέω να την κάνω για προφήτης  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## ysam

@Acinonyx

Μα το σχέδιο δεν λέει να γίνουν 7 λινκς ανά κόμβο.. για δες το καλύτερα.. 

Οι κόμβοι έχουν 2 λινκς εκτός από τους RRs που έχουν και ένα μεταξύ τους.

Μάλλον δεν έχεις καταλάβει κάτι?

EDIT

Εννοείται ότι δεν το βάζουμε σε ένα AS και τελείωσε.. Είπαμε θέλει σχεδιασμό σωστό και πρέπει φυσικά να λάβεις υπόψην σου και τι θα γίνει με τους υπόλοιπους που δεν είναι στο AS! Επίσης πρέπει να λάβεις σοβαρά υπόψην σου και τι θα γίνει με τους κόμβους και τα λινκς που είναι μέσα στο ίδιο το AS και δεν μιλάω μόνο για την τεχνική πλευρά!!!

----------


## nvak

> Κατά τη γνώμη μου θα πρέπει *η δρομολόγηση να εξυπηρετεί τη σχεδίαση των φυσικών links* αντί να σχεδιάζουμε links για να εξυπηρετούν την δρομολόγηση.


Acinonyx +++ 
Ας κάνουμε σχετική οικονομία στα λίνκ γιατί δεν μας βλέπω καλά. 
Οι κεραίες άρχισαν να βρίσκουν πολλά ssid σε κάθε scan. 
Από την άλλη οι καρτούλες των 5 δεν μας δείχνουν θόρυβο. Δεν σημαίνει ομως οτι δεν υπάρχει.
Κοινό AS όπου η τοπολογία βολεύει. Γνώμη μου είναι κοινό AS μόνο δε δύο γειτονικούς κόμβους με καλό λινκ.

----------


## ysam

> Γνώμη μου είναι κοινό AS μόνο δε δύο γειτονικούς κόμβους με καλό λινκ.


Και τι κερδίσαμε με αυτό?

----------


## aangelis

> Κοινό AS όπου η τοπολογία βολεύει. Γνώμη μου είναι κοινό AS μόνο δε δύο γειτονικούς κόμβους με καλό λινκ.


Εχω απέναντί μου τον sv1gft στην ουσία είμαστε ο ίδιος κόμβος. Γιατί να βάλουμε κοινό as; Τι θα κερδίσουμε; Για να φαινόμαστε ως ένας;
Οταν πέφτει ένα λινκ εξωτερικό όπως και να έχει, πρόσβαση θα έχουμε είτε με 1 as είτε με 2.

----------


## ysam

Λοιπόν εμένα μερικοί μου φαίνεται ότι το έχουν πάρει σαν μόδα. Ε αυτοί ας το ξεχάσουν απλά.. 

Ας μην επιρρεαζόμαστε και ας μην βιαζόμαστε.. Τα πράγματα δεν είναι απλά όπως μπορεί να δείχνουν. 

Ποιό stable από πριν δεν πρόκειτε να γίνει. Το μόνο που θα γίνει σε πρώτη φάση είναι το χάος, ισως το summarization (Αλλά δεν μας απασχολεί και ιδιαίτερα προς το παρόν) και ότι θα μειωθούν τα prefixes στο bgp. Λόγο του τελευταίου θα δημιουργηθεί και το χάος.. 

ΣΧΕΔΙΑΣΜΟΣ ΛΕΜΕ!!!!

----------


## aangelis

Εγω λεώ να πετάξουμε το bgp και να βαλουμε κατι που να διαλέγει την καλύτερη διαδρομή. Τόσο απλά. Η επιλογή των λίγων hops ειναι η κατάρα στην σημερινή κατάσταση. Θελουμε μια τεχνολογία που να δρομολογήσει την πληροφορία με πιο αποδοτικό τρόπο στο υπάρχον δίκτυο χωρις περίπλοκο σεταπ από τον κομβιούχο.

Φαντάζεστε τι θα γίνει εαν ένας νέος κομβιούχος πρέπει να επικοινωνήσει με τον υπευθυνο δρομολογησης της περιοχής του να τον κατατάξει σε εσωτερικό, εξωτερικό, ενδιάμεσο, με 2 τεχνολογίες δρομολόγησης. Μετα να μην παίζει σωστα να του αλλαζει σετάπ να δει πως θα συμπεριφέρεται το νέο του σετάπ κοκ. Ο κομβιούχος αυτός θα παει την επομένη στην ταράτσα του θα πετάξει τις κεραίες εκτός απο μία θα βάλει ενα ντιλινκ και θα γινει ενας ώραιος ξένιαστος κλάιεντ.

----------


## ysam

... ε αυτό δεν θέλει και ο acinonyx?  ::   ::  

Τα igp έχουν limits !!! και είναι λογικό. Το ένα floodάρει το δίκτυο, το άλλο πρέπει να κάνει calc ο κάθε router ασταμάτητα ποιά διαδρομή θα ακολουθήσει.. κτλ κτλ.. 

Η το αφήνεις έτσι και διορθώνεις bugs, links κτλ. Η πας σε περιοχές και εκεί μέσα παίζεις με ότι igp θέλεις. 

Όπως είχα πει και παλιότερα, εντελός αυτοματοποιημένα και παράλληλα να κερδίζουμε και παντού δεν μπορούμε να τα κάνουμε όλα. Καπου θα κερδίσουμε, κάπου θα χάσουμε. 

Μία απορία που είχα θέσει και παλιότερα. Τελικά θέλουμε να είναι ΤΟΣΟ stable το δίκτυο? και για ποιό λόγο? για να περνάνε τα dvd/mp3 πιό εύκολα και γρήγορα?

----------


## enaon

> Αφήνεις το mtk σαν AP και βάζεις έναν πραγματικό δρομολογητή να κάνει την δρομολόγηση ...
> 
> 
> Για σκέψου το ...


Υπάρχει λόγος που έχουν παροπλιστεί τα hardware routerakia, και αυτός είναι ότι με atheros και mikrotik σε ενα wrap πχ σαν εξωτερική συσκευή, μπορείς να γίνεις μόνο ap, διότι δεν μπορείς να bridgareis σε client mode.

----------


## acoul

Who and why needs bridging ... ?? Internet is based on IP routing !!

----------


## eaggelidis

O enaon νομίζω ότι αναφέρεται στην δυνατότητα του AP να εμφανίζεται σαν μια απλή bridge συσκευή σωστά δεν τα λέω ?

Μιας και δεν έχω απαντήσει μια ολόκληρη ημέρα, ας βάλω τις σκέψεις μου κάτω τώρα που έχω χρόνο.

Λοιπόν όχι δεν προτείνω να πάμε σε εμπορική λύση μιας και οι περισσότεροι δεν έχουν την οικονομική δυνατότητα και βέβαια τις γνώσεις να τις διαχειριστούν στη συνέχεια.

ο 1711/1721 ysam έχεις δίκαιο μπορεί να δρομολογήσει 20 - 30 Mbps και από εκεί και πέρα αρχίζει να έχει πρόβλημα.

Βέβαια μπορεί να κάνει αυτή την διαχείριση που αναφέρεις τον τρόπο δεν ξέρω.

Όσο αφορά τις απορείες σχετικά με το τι γίνεται με αν ο ένας RR χάσει τον άλλο RR ας σκεφτόμαστε τα πράγματα λίγο ποιο απλά.

Αν χάσει τον γείτονά του, απλά δεν θα πάρει κανένα prefix από τον γείτονά του και δεν θα του στείλει και κανένα prefix.

Στη περίπτωση αυτή απλά το δεξιό κομμάτι δεν θα επικοινωνεί με το αριστερό και θα χρησιμοποιεί τις εξωτερικές διαδρομές για να επικοινωνεί με το άλλο.

Ο έξω κόσμος απλά θα χάσει τις διαδρομές που ξέρει το δεξιό ή το αριστερό μέρος.

Αποστόλη, αφού εσύ και ο φίλος σου είστε κοντά και έχετε καλά links μεταξύ σας , αν τα ενώσετε τότε απλά θα εξαφανίσετε το επιπλέον HOP και ίσως τα links σας ποιά να δρομολογούν περισσότεροι κίνηση.

Αυτός είναι ο σκοπός του κοινού AS σε δύο κόμβους. 

Βγάζουμε το επιπλέον HOP από το path και μας χρησιμοποιούν οι άλλοι περισσότερο. Στην περίπτωση αυτή δεν χάνεις τίποτα, αν ο ένας κόμβος πέσει ο άλλος θα συνεχίζει να λειτουργεί χωρίς πρόβλημα.

Στα 3,4,5 κ.ο.κ χρειάζεται σχεδίαση.

Φανταστείτε να έχετε 2 δρομολογητές στην ίδια ταράτσα, τι θα κάνεις ? θα βάλεις 2 AS ή 1?

1 βέβαια . Το ίδιο μπορεί να γίνει και στις περιπτώσεις που έχουμε κόμβους που και στους δύο έχουμε ηλεκτρονική πρόσβαση και βέβαια και φυσική πρόσβαση.

Στην περίπτωση αυτή απλά τα as path θα μικρίνουν .

Τώρα όπως αναφέρθηκε, αν υπάρχουν περιοχές που έχουν πολλαπλές εναλλακτικές διαδρομές μεταξύ τους και 2-3 επαφές με τον υπόλοιπο κόσμο με καλή σχεδίαση μπορεί να φτιάξουμε ένα κοινό AS .

Στη περιοχή αυτή όμως, πρέπει να υπάρχει και κάποιος ο οποίος θα αναλάβει τη διαχείριση του AS. Μην το ξεχνάμε. Όσο ανεβάζουμε την πολυπλοκότητα τόσο η διαχείριση ανεβαίνει.

Επίσης, η ανάπτυξη του δικτύου όπως γίνεται αυτή τη στιγμή θα φτάσει σε κάποια στιγμή που το μόνο που θα δημιουργήσει να είναι θόρυβος . Και αυτό γιατί κάθε link που θα δημιουργείται δεν θα είναι αποτέλεσμα σκέψης για το αν το δίκτυο το χρειάζεται το συγκεκριμένο link ή ο συγκεκριμένος κομβούχος θέλει απλά να επικοινωνεί με κάποιον άλλο απευθείας.

Μερικές φορές καλύτερα να είσαι client με σταθερές υπηρεσίες παρά απλά να βγάζεις πολλαπλά link μόνο και μόνο για να έχεις traffic.

Το τι δίκτυο θέλουμε είναι κάτι που δεν μπορεί να το απαντήσω παρά μόνο υποκειμενικά. Εγώ θέλω ένα δίκτυο σταθερό όχι για κατεβάζω αρχεία που κάποιος άλλος μοιράζει ή να παίζω παιχνίδια, αλλά να μπορώ να επικοινωνώ με τους γνωστούς μου.


Όποιος θέλει θα με βρει και σήμερα στην EXPO για να τα συζητήσουμε και από κοντά.

----------


## Ifaistos

> Υπάρχει λόγος που έχουν παροπλιστεί τα hardware routerakia, και αυτός είναι ότι με atheros και mikrotik σε ενα wrap πχ σαν εξωτερική συσκευή, μπορείς να γίνεις μόνο ap, διότι δεν μπορείς να bridgareis σε client mode.


To μικρομπρίκι υποστήριζει wds mode και έτσι μπορούν και οι 2 άκρες να κάνουν bridge  ::  
Δοκιμασμένο εδώ και πολύ καιρό (από την 2.8.4 αν θυμάμε καλά)

----------


## NetTraptor

> Από την άλλη οι καρτούλες των 5 δεν μας δείχνουν θόρυβο.


βαλε 2.9.x εχει SNR... ε βγαζεις ακρη απο εκει σε συνδιασμο με το σημα... και το 2.8.x εχει SNR μου φαίνεται...

----------


## Acinonyx

> @Acinonyx
> 
> Μα το σχέδιο δεν λέει να γίνουν 7 λινκς ανά κόμβο.. για δες το καλύτερα.. 
> 
> Οι κόμβοι έχουν 2 λινκς εκτός από τους RRs που έχουν και ένα μεταξύ τους.
> 
> Μάλλον δεν έχεις καταλάβει κάτι?


Γιατί, είπα εγώ πουθενά για 7 links ανά κόμβο;  ::

----------


## enaon

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από enaon
> 
> Υπάρχει λόγος που έχουν παροπλιστεί τα hardware routerakia, και αυτός είναι ότι με atheros και mikrotik σε ενα wrap πχ σαν εξωτερική συσκευή, μπορείς να γίνεις μόνο ap, διότι δεν μπορείς να bridgareis σε client mode.
> 
> 
> To μικρομπρίκι υποστήριζει wds mode και έτσι μπορούν και οι 2 άκρες να κάνουν bridge  
> Δοκιμασμένο εδώ και πολύ καιρό (από την 2.8.4 αν θυμάμε καλά)


Ωραίο Στέλιο, δέν το σκεύτικα  ::  Τα resources ειναι παρόμοια στο wds ?

----------


## trendy

Συναντήθηκα σήμερα με τον Ηλία Αγγελίδη και συζητήσαμε λίγο την περιοχή και τις προοπτικές της.
Ενθουσιάστηκε με την ύπαρξη τετραγώνου trendy-angel-vector-nettraptor. Συζητήσαμε αρκετή ώρα το configuration και καταλήξαμε σε ένα σχήμα με 2 route reflectors που θα συμμαζέψει την κίνηση στην Αγία Παρασκευή και σε καμία περίπτωση κάποια μαλακία μας δε θα κάνει κακό στο δίκτυο. Στη χειρότερη περίπτωση να μείνουν κάποιοι κόμβοι αποκομμένοι από το υπόλοιπο δίκτυο μέχρι να λυθεί το πρόβλημα.
Επίσης μου είπε και για την περίπτωση 1 AS μεταξύ των machine-afanas, καταπίνοντας ουσιαστικά τον AV.
Μπορούμε αν θέλετε να προχωρήσουμε στην υλοποίηση άμεσα, ή να το συζητήσουμε ένα βραδάκι για να σας λύσω τυχούσες απορίες.

Το σημαντικό στο όλο εγχείρημα είναι να γίνονται συντονισμένες κινήσεις. Να υπάρχει ενημέρωση και να είστε σίγουροι ότι κάνετε το σωστό και δεν προκαλείτε πρόβλημα στο δίκτυο.

----------


## spirosco

Να μην το συζητησετε καθολου...μας πρηξατε πια με τις συζητησεις σας...να το κανετε αμμεσα και να μας πειτε την γνωμη σας ως προς την αποδοση του.

Αιιινντεεε ντεε, ακομη?

 ::

----------


## trendy

Όποιος βιάζεται σκοντάφτει  ::

----------


## spirosco

ναι, αλλα καμμια φορα φτανει και πιο γρηγορα  ::  

Το θεμα ειναι να μην καει το ζητημα στις συζητησεις (το βλεπουμε διαρκως  ::  ).

----------


## trendy

Αν ήταν στο χέρι μου αποκλειστικά θα το είχα κάνει ήδη. Αλλά για να γίνει πρέπει να συνεννοηθούμε 2 άτομα αρχικά, μετά άλλα 2.

----------


## argi

Τώρα που βλέπω τα πειράματα να προχωράνε και να γίνονται περισσότερα... μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει τους σκοπούς και τις μεθόδους των πειμαμάτων????

Τελικά το πρόβλημα μας είναι να δούμε traffic στα links μας με το ζόρι?

Όποιος θέλει να δει traffic στα links του ας ανοίξει το bw test server και ας στείλει την IP του... Κάτι θα κανονίσουμε για να γεμίσουν τα graphs...

Νομίζω τελικά οτι βιώνουμε την περίπτωση που η ζήτηση σε bandwidth είναι χαμηλότερη απο την προσφορά καθώς τα ΜΒιτ και οι μικροί χρόνοι είναι φρούτο του τελευταίου εξαμήνου... (αλήθεια nvak πόσα feeders έχεις φτιάξει μέχρι τώρα...???)

Ακόμα δεν έχουμε δει τι θα γίνει 
α) όταν κάποιες περιοχές θα μαζέψουν με τον τρόπο αυτό περισσότερο traffic από όσο αντέχουν τα links με την γειτονική περιοχή

β) όταν όλο και περισσότερες διαδρομές θα μένουν άδειες (με την υπόθεση ότι το traffic μένει το ίδιο απλά προτιμάει νέες διαδρομές...

γ) όταν οι κανόνες με τους οποίους γίνεται η δρομολόγηση δεν θα είναι πια "διαφανείς" και κατανοητοί στον χρήστη γιατί το traceroute δεν θα δίνει καμία πληροφορία... αφού το μοντέλο λειτουργίας θα έχει γίνει ΠΟΛΥ πιο πολύπλοκο...

δ) όταν τα τοπικά πειράματα γενικευθούν στο σύνολο του δικτύου...

Ξαναλέω... ΝΑΙ στο πείραμα αλλά ελεγχόμενο και περιορισμένο και με συγκεκριμένη μέθοδο για να είμαστε ότι το "μετά" είναι καλύτερο απο το "πριν"... και άντε να δοκιμαστεί σε μία περίπτωση αλλά η γενικευση των πειραμάτων εντός 2 εβδομάδων απο την πρώτη ανακοίνωση δείχνει ότι "το κουτί της πανδώρας" άνοιξε...

Πόσα πειράματα τελικα τρέχουν ή θα αρχίσουν να τρέχουν άμεσα???

@rg!

----------


## papashark

> ναι, αλλα καμμια φορα φτανει και πιο γρηγορα  
> 
> Το θεμα ειναι να μην καει το ζητημα στις συζητησεις (το βλεπουμε διαρκως  ).


Για μία σπάνια φορά θα συμφωνήσω με τον Σπύρο.

Όποιος βιάζετε, εννίοτε και φτάνει, ενώ όποιος το συζητά πολύ, εννίοτε δεν ξεκινάει καν (πόσο μάλλον να φτάσει...)

----------


## nvak

> Τώρα που βλέπω τα πειράματα να προχωράνε και να γίνονται περισσότερα... μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει τους σκοπούς και τις μεθόδους των πειμαμάτων????
> 
> Νομίζω τελικά οτι βιώνουμε την περίπτωση που η ζήτηση σε bandwidth είναι χαμηλότερη απο την προσφορά καθώς τα ΜΒιτ και οι μικροί χρόνοι είναι φρούτο του τελευταίου εξαμήνου... (αλήθεια nvak πόσα feeders έχεις φτιάξει μέχρι τώρα...???)


Αργύρη ξεχνάς ότι στο δίκτυο δεν είμαστε για πρακτικούς λόγους  ::  
Είμαστε για να κάνουμε τις δοκιμές μας, ο καθένας όπου του αρέσει. 
Μην ψάχνεις λοιπόν στόχους και μεθόδους με επαγγελματικά κριτήρια.

(Feeder εγώ έχω ετοιμάσει 300 και έχω δώσει και περίπου 100-120 χοάνες.)

----------

